# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الاحد 17/1/2016

## ماجد احمد

*اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله
ربنا أنت المحيط بكل أمورنا
 والعليم بكل شؤوننا
فالطف بنا من حوادث الزمان،
واحفظنا في كل زمان ومكان
واكفنا الهموم والأحزان
واجمع لنا خير هذا اليوم وخير مافيه.. وخير ما أدبر وخير ما أقبل 
وخير ما نعلم وخير ما لا نعلم
واصرف عنا وعن اهلنا واحبابنا كل سوء ومكروه، اللهم آمين اللهم آمين، 
 وصلوا علي الحبيب المحبوب رحمة العالمين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*السعودية  ـ كورة سودانية 
لقى سودانى ربه صباح الامس اثناء ادائه فريضة الفجر بالحرم المكى بالمملكة العربية السعودية ونقل اقارب المتوفى  عصام خليل  لـ كورة سودانية  ان المتوفى عصام  من ابناء منطقة المزاد ببحرى  كان قد حصل على عقد عمل فى العاصمة السعودية   الرياض بعد استلامه  التاشيره غادر  البلاد فى فجر الخميس الماضى وعند وصوله  قرر التوجه الى الحرم لادء فريضة العمرة بعدها سيغادر  الرياض لاستلام عمله الجديد الا ان المنيه  وافته اثناء ركوعه فور اكتشاف حادثة الوفاة قامت السلطات السعودية باتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية اللازمة - See more at: http://koorasudan.net/139858.html#sthash.vLzNI0Pu.dpuf
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*اسال الله ان يرحمه ويجعله من اهل الجنة
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

السعودية  ـ كورة سودانية 
لقى سودانى ربه صباح الامس اثناء ادائه فريضة الفجر بالحرم المكى بالمملكة العربية السعودية ونقل اقارب المتوفى  عصام خليل  لـ كورة سودانية  ان المتوفى عصام  من ابناء منطقة المزاد ببحرى  كان قد حصل على عقد عمل فى العاصمة السعودية   الرياض بعد استلامه  التاشيره غادر  البلاد فى فجر الخميس الماضى وعند وصوله  قرر التوجه الى الحرم لادء فريضة العمرة بعدها سيغادر  الرياض لاستلام عمله الجديد الا ان المنيه  وافته اثناء ركوعه فور اكتشاف حادثة الوفاة قامت السلطات السعودية باتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية اللازمة - See more at: http://koorasudan.net/139858.html#sthash.vLzNI0Pu.dpuf




انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
له الجنة ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله أبو وائل
المريخ ليس “ضيعة” لهؤلاء !!
[لست متفقا مع من ينتقدون لجنة تسيير المريخ وتحميل افرادها مسؤلية ما حدث من قصور بشان تأخر اعداد الفريق وعدم انتظام بعض اللاعبين في التحضيرات او فلنقل تأخرهم في اللحاق بزملائهم.
[كثيرون ينتقدون لجنة التسيير بعدم قدرتها في توفير الاموال لكنهم لم يوضحوا لنا في اي شئ قصرت التسيير ماليا وقد نجحت في التسجيلات ومعسكرات الاعداد!!
[عدم توفر المال ليس “مزمة” ليتعرض هؤلاء المريخاب الذين تصدوا للمسؤلية في الوقت الذي ترك فيه “الوالي” النادي في مفترق الطرق دون اي تقدير للظرف الذي يمر به وكان الواجب يستحق الوقوف مع من وافق لقيادة النادي في هذا التوقيت “الصعب”.
[الحقيقة التي يتهرب من ذكرها الكثيرون ان “الوالي” هو من تسبب في تعيين لجنة تسيير باصراره علي الرحيل رغم ان الموسم كان في خواتيمه .
[لا نقصد التقليل من جهد الوالي وتحمله للمسؤلية لعدد من السنوات لكن الحقيقة التي لا تحجب بغربال انه ترك الفريق في مفترق الطرق.
[من ينتقدون لجنة التسيير لم يتطرقوا لشجاعتهم وهم يوافقون التصدي للمهمة في الوقت الذي تهرب فيه كثيرون.

[من يحاربون لجنة التسيير ويسعون لالصاق التهم بها وربطها بمجموعة او افراد يظلمون “ونسي” ورفاقه لان الواجب كلان يحتم مساندنهم والوقوف الي جانبهم بدلا عن محاولات “احراقهم انتخابيا”.
[جمهور المريخ يقدر حجم المجهود المبذول من لجنة التسيير ويتابع ما تم تنفيذه رغم “شح الموارد”.
[من حق “ونسي” ورفاقه الترشح في الانتخابات المقبلة لان الصندوق هو من يقرر لا من يحاربون لجنة التسيير .
[لا احد يحق له ان يكون وصيا علي المريخ الكيان لان كل من عشق “النجمة” يمكنه تقدم الصفوف لخدمة النادي.
[الوالي وسوداكال وعبدالصمد وابوجريشة وونسي عصام الحاج  وقريش والفريق طارق ومتوكل ومريخاب كثر يحق لاي منهم خدمة الاحمردون اعتراض من احد فما الذي يريده من يعتقدون انفسهم اوصياء علي الاحمر!
[ما يتعرض له قادة التسيير من انتقادات غير بناءة وما يخطط في الخفاء لابعاد “سوداكال” من المشهد الانتخابي امر مؤسف ولا يشبه المريخاب لان الشوري والديمقراطية يجب الاحتكام اليهما في اي امر يهم المريخاب .
[نكرر المريخ ليس ملكا لاحد وليس “ضيعة” لهؤلاء.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

* 
نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
مناورات الفرقة الحمراء
★أن تأتي متأخرا خيرا من أن لا تأتي أبدا..
★و ها هي إستعدادات المارد الأحمر تمضي علي قدم و ساق بحمد الله و توفيقه..
★معسكر الدوحة المكتمل الأركان و التجهيزات.. بث جرعة إطمئنان هائلة في قلوب المحبين و قلل كثيرا من هاجس القلق الذي دب في النفوس..
★و بمجمل التحضيرات التي تمضي وتيرتها في تصاعد كل يوم.. بإمكاننا القول بثقة بأن المريخ قد أعد نفسه بصورة تمكنه من مجاراة خصومه بإقتدار تام..
★فرغما عن بعض الغيابات و التأخير بسبب التأشيرات.. بإمكان الجهاز الفني المقتدر وضع برامج إسعافية للنجوم المتخلفين بغية إلحاقهم بزملائهم الآخرين..
★و بمباراة الأمس أمام هجر السعودي يكون الزعيم السوداني قد خاض مباراته الرابعة إعداديا حتي الآن.. حيث إلتقي الفريق حتي الآن مع نجوم الدوري الأثيوبي و من ثم واجه سان جورج في ختام الجزء الأول من الإعداد..
★و في دولة قطر واجه المريخ فريقي التعاون و هجر السعوديين.. و ما زالت هنالك مواجهتين قادمتين للفريق أحداهما في قطر و الأخري في الأمارات..
★اللافت للإنتباه هو إشراف الجهاز الفني بقيادة البلجيكي لوك علي كل التحضيرات.. و هذا بلا شك سيساعد الرجل علي تكوين فكرة واضحة حول إمكانيات و قدرات نجومه قبل الوصول إلي تشكيلته الرئيسية..
★و لعل ما نزل بردا و سلاما في قلوب المحبين هو إشادة النجوم بقدرات و تدريبات المعد البدني و التي شبهها الجميع بتدريبات سلفه أنطونيو غارزيتو..
★و كذلك أطنب الحارسان جمال سالم و المعز محجوب في الإشادة بقدرات مدرب الحراس الجديد الذي يشرف علي تدريبهم الآن خلفا للمدرب السابق المثير للجدل و أحد نقاط ضعف جهاز غارزيتو التدريبي..
★و بما أن الفريق قد قضي ردحا من الزمان خلال معسكره الأول بأثيوبيا.. فسيظهر ذلك في لياقة اللاعبين مستقبلا.. و ذلك لما عرفت به الهضبة الأثيوبية من علو شاهق و ندرة في الأكسجين و هو الأمر الذي يكسب اللاعب جرعة مميزة من القوة البدنية و اللياقة العالية التي تعينه في قادم المواعيد..
★لذلك لا أستغرب حقيقة من الأخبار التي تتحدث عن تألق كامل لجنود الفرقة الحمراء خلال مناوراتها التي تجريها الآن.. ذلك أن كل معينات النجاح و التميز أصبحت في متناول يد الجميع..
★كل لاعبي الصف الثاني يلعبون بطموح كبير بغية عرض أنفسهم بصورة تلفت نظر المدرب الجديد نحوهم.. و في نفس الوقت يتفاني الأساسين في الأداء رغبة في الدفاع عن خاناتهم و تشبثا بمواقعهم التي كانوا عليها..
★هذا الحراك و القتال التنافسي بين النجوم.. أظهر عددا من اللاعبين في ثوب أداء قشيب.. و رفع من وتيرة الإعداد لأقصي درجات البذل و العطاء من الجميع بدون فرز..
★و ها هم نجوم مثل العائد من الإعارة و هداف الدوري الممتاز عنكبة يصارع من أجل يضع قدما في تشكيلة البلجيكي لوك.. و ينافسه في ذلك هداف التأهيلي خالد الأمير الذي بدأ يتلمس خطوات النجاح رفقة الفرقة الحمراء..

★و مع وجود بكري و عبدو جابر و عودة تراوري فسيشهد القتال علي نيل شرف تمثيل الهجوم الأحمر معارك حامية الوطيس سيعود نفعها لكل اللاعبين بإرتفاع المستوي العام للكل و إبراز أقصي ما يمكن من قدراتهم الفنية..
★الحراك الذي يعم المقدمة الهجومية يماثله آخر في الخطوط الخلفية للفريق.. فالقادمين الجدد (عطرون و كريم الحسن) بالإضافة لليافعين (شمس الفلاح و بخيت خميس) قد أشهروا سيف العطاء السخي و الرغبة الواضحة في إنتزاع مكان في الكتيبة الأساسية لفرسان الزعيم..
★و غني عن القول بأن المواهب أوكرا و إبراهومه و ألوك قد رفعوا معيار الإختيار لتمثيل لاعبي الوسط إلي القمة بما يملكونه من مهارات إستثنائية و قدرات مهولة..
★إجمالا.. فالحراك الإيجابي قد سري داخل كل أوردة و شرايين التيم..و تعدد الخيارات و تنوعها سيجعل الجهاز الفني يختار الأميز و الأفيد لخططه.. و لكنه لن يعني نهاية المطاف للأساسين.. فأي هبوط في تيرمومتر الأداء يعني فقدان الخانة للفرسان القادمين من الخلف..
★بالتوفيق للعالمي.
★نبضات أخيرة★
★إختيار الكابتن محمد موسي مديرا للكرة إختيار صادف أهله تماما..
★المهندس الخلوق هو خير من يملأ هذا المنصب..
★كما لابد من الإشادة بخطوة التعاقد مع أخصائي تغذية ليشرف علي كل وجبات النجوم خلال معسكرات الفريق القادمة بإذن الله..
★عنكبة.. عطرون.. علي جعفر.. اوكرا.. ابراهومة.. نجوم سطعت أسماؤهم أكثر خلال المعسكر الإعدادي..
★نتمني أن يتواصل هذا التألق و يستمر حتي الدخول في معمعة المباريات التنافسية..
★لا جديد في أخبار تألق الحرس القديم بقيادة عقروب و أمير القلوب و كوفي و جابسون و البقية.. فمن نالوا المركز الثالث أفريقيا هم الأجدر بالتألق بلا غرابة..
★أتمني أن نشاهد المحترف كريم الحسن في خط الدفاع لمباراة كاملة!!
★حتي الآن لم نسمع خبرا عن طلب شهادة النقل الدولية لشيبوب؟
★لماذا التكتم علي هذا الأمر و التسجيلات التونسية قد أغلقت أبوابها؟
★ما يهمنا هو عدم إرسالها لحين وضع قرار الإيقاف بداخلها..
★و غني عن القول بأن الإتحاد التونسي ملزم باللوائح الدولية بتنفيذ كل العقوبات الموجودة بداخل البطاقة..
★قلت لي ماشي أوربا؟!!
★أوربا دي إلا تمشيها ب(قوقل إيرث)..
★عرفت ليه ناس الشبيبة سجلوك مجان.. لأنك أصلا ما حتلعب يا عزيزي..
★أبقي خلي خالد بدرة يشوف ليك طريقة مع الإيقاف ده..
★قال إدارة المريخ ما احترمتني!!
★إدارة المريخ يا دوووب حتعلمك إحترام الكيان.. و بالقانون.. يا محترف.
★نبضة أخيرة★
مساعد مدرب الريال طلع بدون شهادات زي صاحبنا..

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*

أكد لوك المدير الفني لفريق المريخ انه سعيد بتحقيق اول انتصار على مستوى المباريات الودية مع فريقه الجديد المريخ ضد هجر السعودي في التجربة التي جرت بالدوحة ونشر البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني صورة له عقب المباراة على صفحته بالفيسبوك مبدياً فيها سعادته بالانتصار الذي حققه الأحمر على هجر السعودي عصر اليوم وكما تحدث عن القيمة الفنية التي خرج بها من مواجهتي سانت جورج والتعاون واكد انهما ادتا الغرض والفريق سيصل لمرحلة جيدة من الاعداد في قادم المواعيد
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					






هسه ناس الصدى ديل كان عملو نايمين من موضوع انه ابوجريشة ما استشاروه

دو بحصل شنو
في داعي للفتنة يعني
عزبتونا ياخ
كفايه
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					



أكد لوك المدير الفني لفريق المريخ انه سعيد بتحقيق اول انتصار على مستوى المباريات الودية مع فريقه الجديد المريخ ضد هجر السعودي في التجربة التي جرت بالدوحة ونشر البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني صورة له عقب المباراة على صفحته بالفيسبوك مبدياً فيها سعادته بالانتصار الذي حققه الأحمر على هجر السعودي عصر اليوم وكما تحدث عن القيمة الفنية التي خرج بها من مواجهتي سانت جورج والتعاون واكد انهما ادتا الغرض والفريق سيصل لمرحلة جيدة من الاعداد في قادم المواعيد



وين ايامك يا غارزيتو مدرب يسعد بالفوز في مباراة ودية عايزين يعمل ايه في التنافس الافريقي 
الله يرحم ايام المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد
ومشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

* فجر مولانا ازهري وداعة الله مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل في تصريحاته لصحيفة قوون في عددها الصادر اليوم وقال ان المفوضية ستطبق قانون الاتحاد الدولي في انتخابات الاتحاد في دورته الجديدة مشيرا الى انه لن يسمح بترشيح اي شخص لمعقد السكرتير او امانة المال سيكون الترشيح فقط للرئيس ونائبه على ان تعيين امين عام للاتحاد من داخل الجمعية مما يعني اسقاط منصبي السكرتير و امين المال
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

 فجر مولانا ازهري وداعة الله مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل في تصريحاته لصحيفة قوون في عددها الصادر اليوم وقال ان المفوضية ستطبق قانون الاتحاد الدولي في انتخابات الاتحاد في دورته الجديدة مشيرا الى انه لن يسمح بترشيح اي شخص لمعقد السكرتير او امانة المال سيكون الترشيح فقط للرئيس ونائبه على ان تعيين امين عام للاتحاد من داخل الجمعية مما يعني اسقاط منصبي السكرتير و امين المال





!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء ماجد وفراس على الابداعات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◀ عناوين صــحــيــفة الـــــصــدى :

✯ المريخ يمتع جماهير الجالية ويكسب هجر بثنائيه عنكبة ومصعب .
✯ بلجيكي هجر يصف المريخ بالفريق الكبير .
✯ لوك ايماييل سعيد بالظهور المميز لفريقه .
✯ تراوري يقود المريخ اليوم في تجربة جديدة امام الشيحانيه .
✯ التأمين علي تجربة الكازاخستاني بدبي .
✯ أبوجريشه : المجلس لم ييستشيرني بخصوص تعيين مدير كرة .
✯ مجلس المريخ يفاوض الوزير ويرفض التمديد لفترة طويله .

◀ عناوين صــحــيــفة الــــزعــــيــم :

✯ ثنائيه عنكبه ومصعب تحسم تجربة هجر السعودي .
✯ المهندس مديرا للكرة .
✯ مفاجئات في ملف الاستثمار بالمريخ .
✯ المجلس يكون لجنة قانونيه ويرجي مناقشة تقرير اثيوبيا .
✯ هونداي الكوري يعتذر .. والزعيم يواجه زيتسيو الكازخستاني .
✯ الحواته يحيون ذكري الاسطورة بالقلعة الحمراء .
✯ الاحمر ينال 70 الف دولار من رحلة الامارات .

◀ عناوين صــحــيــفة الــــزاوية :

✯ ثنائيه مريخية سينمائيه في تجربة هجر السعودي الاعداديه .
✯ ايماييل : مستوي الفريق في تصاعد
✯ صحيفة الشروق ترعي مباراة قطر في نهاية المعسكر .
✯ الفرنسي غارزيتو يطالب بمستحقاته.. ويمهل المجلس حتي الخميس المقبل ..ويهدد باللجوء للفيفا .
✯ مواجهة المريخ وبطل كازاخستان في انتظار موافقة الاتحاد الاماراتي .
✯ تعيين المهندس مديرا للكرة .
✯ لجنة التسيير تطرح خيار التمديد علي طاولة الوزير .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ <◄ ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟـﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﺔ :

• ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ ﻳﻘﺴﻮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﺮﻳﺴﺘﺎﻝ ﺑﺎﻻﺱ ﻭﻳﺨﻄﻒ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﻣﺆﻗﺘﺎ
• ﺃﺳﺘﻮﻥ ﻓﻴﻼ ﻳﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻟﻴﺴﺘﺮ ﻭﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺃﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﻔﺮﺍﺩ ﺑﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﻤﻴﺮﻟﻴﺞ
• ﺗﻴﺮﻱ ﻳﻬﺪﻱ ﺗﺸﻠﺴﻲ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻻ ﻣﺠﻨﻮﻧﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺇﻳﻔﺮﺗﻮﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﺮﻳﻤﻴﺮﻟﻴﺞ
• ﺍﺭﻳﻜﺴﻦ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺗﻮﺗﻨﻬﺎﻡ ﻻﻛﺘﺴﺎﺡ ﺳﻨﺪﺭﻻﻧﺪ ﺑﺮﺑﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﻤﻴﺮﻟﻴﺞ
• ﺳﻴﻠﺘﺎ ﻓﻴﺠﻮ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﻟﻴﻔﺎﻧﺘﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﺎﺭﺍﺛﻮﻧﻴﺔ
• ﺟﺎﻣﻴﺮﻭ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺇﺷﺒﻴﻠﻴﺔ ﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺻﻌﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻘﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ
• ﻓﻴﺎﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻳﺴﻘﻂ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻣﻊ ﺿﻴﻔﻪ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﺑﻴﺘﻴﺲ
• ﻫﻴﻐﻮﺍﻳﻦ ﻭﻛﺎﻟﻴﺨﻮﻥ ﻳﻘﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻧﺎﺑﻮﻟﻲ ﻟﺘﺨﻄﻲ ﻋﻘﺒﺔ ﺳﺎﺳﻮﻟﻮ ﻭﺍﻻﺑﺘﻌﺎﺩ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ
• ﺇﻧﺘﺮ ﻣﻴﻼﻥ ﻳﺴﻘﻂ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﺗﻼﻧﺘﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ
• ﺇﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻤﻮﻓﻴﺘﺶ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺳﺎﻥ ﺟﻴﺮﻣﺎﻥ ﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ
• ﺭﻭﻣﺎﻭ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﻣﺎﺭﺳﻴﻠﻴﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻷﺣﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ
• ﺳﺎﻭﺛﻬﺎﻣﺒﺘﻮﻥ ﺍﻹﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺗﺸﺎﺭﻟﻲ ﺃﻭﺳﺘﻴﻦ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﻛﻮﻳﻨﺰ ﺑﺎﺭﻙ
• ﻏﻠﻄﺔ ﺳﺮﺍﻱ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﻴﺪ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻴﻔﺎﺱ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻲ
• ﻓﻮﺯ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﻮ ﻣﺎﺩﻳﺮﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺎﺭﻳﺘﻴﻤﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺗﻐﺎﻟﻲ
• ﺁﺭﻧﻬﻴﻢ ﻳﺴﻘﻂ ﻛﺎﻣﺒﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻘﺮ ﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﻭﻳﻨﺘﺰﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﻟﻨﺪﻱ
• ﺭﺍﻣﻮﺱ ﻗﺎﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﻝ ﻳﻐﻴﺐ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻮﻗﻌﺔ ﺧﻴﺨﻮﻥ ﻭﻓﺎﺭﺍﻥ ﺑﺪﻳﻼ ﻟﻪ
• ﺍﻻﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺗﺤﺮﻡ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻬﻮﺩ ﻣﺎﺗﻴﻮ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﺗﻠﺘﻴﻚ ﺑﻠﺒﺎﻭ
• ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻳﺰﺍﺣﻢ ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺎﺭﻳﻮ ﻏﻮﺗﺰه ﻧﺠﻢ ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﻴﺦ
• ﺍﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﻟﺨﻄﻒ ﻣﻮﺭﺍﺗﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ..
• ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻳﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺿﻢ ﺍﻻﻭﺭﻭﻏﻮﻳﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﻴﻨﺘﺎﻧﻜﻮ ﺟﻮﻫﺮﺓ ﺑﻮﻛﺎ ﺟﻮﻧﻴﻮﺭﺯ
• ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩ ﻟﺪﻓﻊ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ ﻗﻴﺎﺳﻲ ﻟﻀﻢ ﺭﻭﺩﺭﻳﺠﺰ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ
• ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ ﻭﺍﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﻳﺘﻨﺎﻓﺴﺎﻥ ﻟﻀﻢ ﺍﻹﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﻳﻠﻴﺎﻣﺰ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺃﺛﻠﺘﻴﻚ ﺑﻴﻠﺒﺎﻭ
• ﺃﻟﻴﺠﺮﻱ : ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻟﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ ﺳﺘﺴﺘﻤﺮ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ
• ﻣﺎﺭﺗﻴﻨﻴﺰ ﻳﻨﺘﻘﺪ ﺣﻜﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ ﻭﻫﻴﺪﻳﻨﻚ ﻳﻌﺘﺮﻑ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺻﺤﺔ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺗﻴﺮﻱ
• ﺑﺮﻟﺴﻜﻮﻧﻲ ﻳﺜﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻴﻬﺎﻳﻠﻮﻓﻴﺘﺶ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻣﻴﻼﻥ
• ﻓﺎﻥ ﻏﺎﻝ : ﻟﻦ ﻧﺴﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺧﻄﻰ ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺑﺘﻌﺎﺩ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
• ﺍﻟﻴﺎﺑﺎﻥ ﺗﺼﻌﺪ ﻟﺮﺑﻊ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﻴﻮﻳﺔ ﺑﺮﺑﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺎﻳﻼﻧﺪ
• ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻳﺨﺴﺮ 4 ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺧﻴﺨﻮﻥ ﻭﻳﺴﺘﻌﻴﺪ ﻛﻮﻓﺎﺳﻴﺘﺶ
• ﻛﺎﺑﻴﻠﻠﻮ : ﺯﻳﺪﺍﻥ ﻗﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻟﻠﺤﺎﺩﻳﺔ ﻋﺸﺮ
• ﺯﻳﺪﺍﻥ : ﻻ ﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﻟﺪﻯ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺛﺎﻥ .. !
• ﻛﺎﺭﺍﻏﺮ ﻳﺪﻋﻮ ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ ﻟﻠﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﺘﻮﻙ ﺑﺪﻻ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ
• ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﻳﺤﺼﺪ ﻓﻮﺯﺍ ﻫﺰﻳﻼ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﻭﻳﺘﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ
• ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺑﻠﻮﺯﺩﺍﺩ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﻣﻮﻟﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ ﻭﻳﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
• ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻳﺖ ﻳﺤﺎﻓﻆ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺗﻪ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺑﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺎﻫﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺧﻴﻄﺎﻥ
• ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺤﻴﺤﻴﻞ ﻳﺤﺮﺝ ﻛﺎﻇﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻳﺘﻲ
• ﺷﻐﺐ ﻭﺍﻧﺴﺤﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﺩﻫﻮﻙ ﺑﻜﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻕ
===== =====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ ﻣـﻔــﻜـــــــﺮﺓ ﺍﻟـــﻴــــــــﻮﻡ :

◄ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﺳﻴﺎ ﺗﺤﺖ 23 ﻋﺎﻣﺎً - ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ :

• ﻓﻴﺘﻨﺎﻡ ‏( -- : -- ‏) ﺃﺳﺘﺮﺍﻟﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 16:30 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN Sports 7

• ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ ‏( -- : -- ‏) ﺍﻷﺭﺩﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 19:30 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN Sports 7
............................................. ..........

◄ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ : 22

• ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ ‏( -- -- : ‏) ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 17:05 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN Sports 2

• ﺳﺘﻮﻙ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ ‏( -- -- : ‏) ﺁﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 19:15 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN Sports 2

............................................. ..........

◄ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20 :

• ﻓﺎﻟﻨﺴﻴﺎ ‏( -- : -- ‏) ﺭﺍﻳﻮ ﻓﺎﻟﻴﻜﺎﻧﻮ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 14:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN Sports 3

• ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ‏( -- -- : ‏) ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺗﻴﻨﻎ ﺧﻴﺨﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 18:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN Sports 3

• ﺧﻴﺘﺎﻓﻲ ‏( -- : -- ‏) ﺇﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 20:15 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN Sports 3

• ﻻﺱ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺎﺱ ‏( -- : -- ‏) ﺃﺗﻠﺘﻴﻜﻮ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 20:15 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN Sports 3

• ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ‏( -- -- : ‏) ﺃﺗﻠﺘﻴﻚ ﺑﻴﻠﺒﺎﻭ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 22:30 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN Sports 3

............................................. ..........

◄ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ : 22

• ﺑﻮﻟﻮﻧﻴﺎ ‏( -- : -- ‏) ﻻﺗﺴﻴﻮ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 17:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN Sports 10

• ﺭﻭﻣﺎ ‏( -- -- : ‏) ﻫﻴﻼﺱ ﻓﻴﺮﻭﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 17:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN Sports 12

• ﺃﻭﺩﻳﻨﻴﺰﻱ ‏( -- : -- ‏) ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 17:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN Sports 4

• ﻣﻴﻼﻥ ‏( -- : -- ‏) ﻓﻴﻮﺭﻧﺘﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 22:45 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN Sports 4 

............................................. ..........

◄ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20 :

• ﻟﻮﺭﻳﺎﻥ ‏( : -- -- ‏) ﻣﻮﻧﺎﻛﻮ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 16:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN Sports 6

• ﻛﺎﻥ ‏( -- -- : ‏) ﻣﺎﺭﺳﻴﻠﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 19:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN Sports 6

• ﺳﺎﻧﺖ ﺇﻳﺘﻴﺎﻥ ‏( : -- -- ‏) ﻟﻴﻮﻥ  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 23:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN Sports 6


===== =====

✔ ◄ ﻧـﺘـﺎﺋـــــﺞ ﻣـﺒـﺎﺭﻳـــﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻣـــــﺲ :

◄ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﺳﻴﺎ ﺗﺤﺖ 23 ﻋﺎﻣﺎً - ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ :

• ﺗﺎﻳﻼﻧﺪ ‏( 0 : 4 ‏) ﺍﻟﻴﺎﺑﺎﻥ
• ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻦ ‏( 0 : 5 ‏) ﻛﻮﺭﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺑﻴﺔ
• ﻛﻮﺭﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ‏( 3 : 3 ‏) ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ
• ﺃﻭﺯﺑﻜﺴﺘﺎﻥ ‏( 2 : 3 ‏) ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻕ
..................................................  .....
◄ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ : 22
• ﺗﻮﺗﻨﻬﺎﻡ ﻫﻮﺗﺴﺒﻴﺮ ‏( 4 : 1 ‏) ﺳﻨﺪﺭﻻﻧﺪ
• ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ ‏( 4 : 0 ‏) ﻛﺮﻳﺴﺘﺎﻝ ﺑﺎﻻﺱ
• ﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ ‏( 3 : 3 ‏) ﺇﻳﻔﺮﺗﻮﻥ
• ﻧﻴﻮﻛﺎﺳﻞ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ‏( 2 : 1 ‏) ﻭﺳﺖ ﻫﺎﻡ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ
• ﺑﻮﺭﻧﻤﻮﺙ ‏( 3 : 0 ‏) ﻧﻮﺭﻳﺘﺶ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ
• ﺳﺎﻭﺛﻬﺎﻣﺘﻮﻥ ‏( : 3 0 ‏) ﻭﺳﺖ ﺑﺮﻭﻣﻴﺘﺶ ﺃﻟﺒﻴﻮﻥ
• ﺃﺳﺘﻮﻥ ﻓﻴﻼ ‏( 1 : 1 ‏) ﻟﻴﺴﺘﺮ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ

..................................................  ..... 

◄ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20 :
• ﺇﺷﺒﻴﻠﻴﺔ ‏( : 2 1 ‏) ﻣﺎﻻﺟﺎ
• ﺳﻴﻠﺘﺎ ﻓﻴﻐﻮ ‏( : 4 3 ‏) ﻟﻴﻔﺎﻧﺘﻲ
• ﻓﻴﺎﺭﻳﺎﻝ ‏( 0 : 0 ‏) ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﺑﻴﺘﻴﺲ
• ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﺳﻮﺳﻴﻴﺪﺍﺩ ‏( 1 : 1 ‏) ﺩﻳﺒﻮﺭﺗﻴﻔﻮ ﻻﻛﻮﺭﻭﻧﺎ

..................................................  .....

◄ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ : 22
• ﺃﺗﻼﻧﺘﺎ ‏( 1 : 1 ‏) ﺍﻧﺘﺮ ﻣﻴﻼﻥ
• ﺗﻮﺭﻳﻨﻮ ‏( : 4 2 ‏) ﻓﺮﻭﺳﻴﻨﻮﻧﻲ
• ﻧﺎﺑﻮﻟﻲ ‏( 3 : 1 ‏) ﺳﺎﺳﻮﻟﻮ

..................................................  .....

◄ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20 :
• ﺗﻮﻟﻮﺯ ‏( 0 : 1 ‏) ﺑﺎﺭﻳﺲ ﺳﺎﻥ ﺟﻴﺮﻣﺎﻥ
• ﺑﻮﺭﺩﻭ ‏( 1 0 : ‏) ﻟﻴﻞ
• ﺑﺎﺳﺘﻴﺎ ‏( 1 : 0 ‏) ﻣﻮﻧﺒﻠﻴﻴﻪ
• ﺃﺟﺎﻛﺴﻴﻮ 2 : 2 ‏) ﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺭﻳﻤﺲ
• ﺟﺎﻧﺠﻮﻥ ‏( 2 : 2 ‏) ﻧﺎﻧﺖ
• ﺗﺮﻭﺍ ‏( : 2 4 ‏) ﺭﻳﻦ
..................................................  .....

◄ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺗﻐﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 :

• ﺇﺳﺘﻮﺭﻳﻞ ‏( : 1 2 ‏) ﺑﻨﻔﻴﻜﺎ
..................................................  .....

◄ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ المصري - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14 :

• الزمالك ( 1 : 0  ‏) اتحاد الشرطة

_________________
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
مع وافر احترامي.. تعقيب على النعمان

* يبدو أن أستاذنا الكبير الأخ العزيز النعمان حسن ، لم يتابع قضية بكري المدينة متابعة جيدة..
* أو ربما اعتمد في استجلاء حقائقها على ما جاء في بعض الصحف!!
* لذا جاء مقاله عنها قبل يومين تقريباً، غريباً وعجيباً وغير قانوني ولا منطقي..
* في البداية وصف أستاذنا النعمان الموسم الماضي بأنه موسم الفضائح القانونية والمخالفات التي شاركت فيها كل الجهات المعنية بالإشراف على النشاط الكروي.. وفي دي نتفق معه تمام الاتفاق..
* ثم قال إن الاتحاد سجل الرقم القياسي في ضعفه وانحيازه … وبرضو في دي نتفق معه!!
* ثم قال وقال وقال إلى أن أتى إلى الجزئية التي تهمنا في المريخ .. والتي سماها ضربة البداية لموسم الازمات!!
* قال فيها بالنص: إن المريخ عرف كيف يُسخّر ضعف الاتحاد لخدمة مصالحه ، ليجنب أخطر مهاجميه بكري المدينة خطر الإيقاف لحين مقابلة اللجنة المنظمة بعد أن تضمّن تقرير الحكم اسمه بسوء السلوك الذي يحتم إيقافه اسبوعاً كإجراء روتيني..
* السؤال الذي يفرض نفسه أخي النعمان ، من الذي قال لك إن تقرير الحكم تضمن اسم بكري بسوء السلوك ?!
* واضاف النعمان: وفي خطوة أعد لها المسرح، قدّم المريخ خطاباً رفض فيه قرار إيقاف لاعبه مع أنه قرار قانوني يعلم أنه ليست هنالك جهة تملك حق إلغائه!!
* من وين جبت الكلام ده أخي النعمان??!!
* ومن الذي قال لك إن المريخ قدّم خطاباً رفض فيه قرار إيقاف لاعبه بكري?!
* المريخ __ مع أن الخطاب الذي وصله من اللجنة لم يكن ممهوراً بتوقيع الشخص المختص __ تجاوز عن ذلك وقدّم لها التماساً بأن تسمح له باشراك بكري في مباراة الأمل باعتبارها آخر مباراة رسمية للمريخ قبل مباراته الأفريقية بعد أربعة أيام ، وإذا لم يشارك فيها __ أي في مباراة الأمل __ فربما يكون لذلك تاثيراً سالباً على أدائه في المباراة الأفريقية ويتضرر المريخ والسودان…
* وراعت اللجنة المصلحة الوطنية العليا واستجابت للطلب ، خاصة وأن تقرير الحكم أصلا لم يحتو على إشارة لسوء السلوك.. بدليل أن العقوبة بعد ذلك لم تتعد الايقاف لست مباريات..
* لو كانت في التقرير إشارة لسوء السلوك بالبصق أو الاعتداء الجسدي ، لما تجرأت اللجنة المنظمة وتحايلت على المادة 89 التي تفرض الإيقاف لمدة عام ..
* أما الأغرب فيما قاله النعمان في نفس هذا المقال، فهو اتهامه للمريخ بأنه رتّب لخطابه وسلمه لأمين خزينة الاتحاد وهو جهة لا علاقة لها بالقرار ..
* بسم الله…. كيف جهة لا علاقة لها بالقرار أخي النعمان ..
* امين خزينة الاتحاد العام اسامه عطا المنان هو نائب رئيس اللجنة المنظمة ، ما يعني أنه جهة مختصة بالقرار ونص وخمسة.. وكمان أكثر من مساعد السكرتير زكي عباس الذي أصدر قرار الإيقاف..
* يعني إذا كان خطاب اسامه الذي رفع الإيقاف الإجرائي عن بكري باطلاً بحكم القانون كما قلت ، فإن خطاب زكي عباس الذي أوقف بكري إلى حين مقابلة اللجنة المنظمة هو البطلان بعينه، لأنه بأمر القانون ليس الشخص المخوّل له التوقيع على الخطاب..
* ثانياً .. بأي قانون في الدنيا أخي النعمان لا يشرك المريخ لاعبه بكري المدينة في مباراة الأمل بعد أن وصله خطاب رسمي من الاتحاد بالموافقة على مشاركته..??!!
* ثالثاً .. دعني أسألك سؤالاً وانت الضالع في القوانين الرياضية ، هل يحق للجنة الاستئنافات أن تنظر في استئناف قدّمه نادٍ بشأن قرار إجرائي لا عقوبة قانونية ??!!
* مالك أخي النعمان .. كيف تحكم ??!!
* ختاماً .. يبقى الطلب الذي كان ينبغي على الأستاذ النعمان أن يطلبه من الاتحاد العام، هو أن يوضح للجميع ما جاء في تقرير الحكم عن واقعة اللاعب بكري في مباراة أهلي شندي الدورية في شندي ، وما توصّلت له اللجنة المنظمة بعد مشاهدتها لشريط المباراة.. فقد يكون ما توصلت له اللجنة مختلفاً تماماً عما جاء في تقرير الحكم لذا خفضت العقوبة لست مباريات..
* بل وقد يكون تقرير الحكم لم ترد فيه أي إشارة لسوء سلوك إنما انفعال عادي رأت اللجنة أنه لا يرقى إلى سوء السلوك الذي يحتم تطبيق المادة الوجوبية 89 للقواعد العامة ..
* أما أن يبني حكمه على ما جاء في الصحف وأعمدة بعض الزملاء، فهذا ما لم نعهده منه..
* مع وافر احترامي وتقديري الكاملين له..

آخر السطور

* كلما اسمع حديثاً للكار أو اقرأ تصريحاً له في إحدى الصحف . اقتنع تماماً بأن السودان في محنة..
* قال إيه??!!
* قال لولاهم لما اعيد فريق الرابطة كوستي إلى الدرجة الممتازة..
* ولولاهم ، لما حُلت لجنة الاستئنافات ..
* طيب يا اخي طالما أنكم بكل هذه القوة والجبروت ، وبإمكانكم أن تفعلوا كل هذا ، فلماذا نال المريخ كأسي السودان والممتاز بدون أن يلعب??!!
* بالمناسبة … الرابطة انتزعت بقاءها في الممتاز بقوة القانون لا بالبلطجة.. ولجنة الاستئنافات كانت محلولة أصلاً بسبب استقالة عدد كبير من أعضائها ومرض مقررها.. وليس استجابة لرغبتكم يا الفرحان!!
* حل المريخ في المركز الخامس لتصنيف الأندية الأفريقية وخلفه مباشرة فريق الهلال في المركز السادس ..
* بختكم يا حاحا…. فمن يجاور السعيد يسعد ..
* وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
تجربة متميزة..!!


*رغم تأخر إعداد المريخ هذا الموسم لكن ظلت الوتيرة التي يسير عليها إعداد الفريق جيدة خصوصاً نوعية المباريات الإعدادية التي لعبها الفريق حتي الأن والتي بدأت بمواجهة نجوم الدوري الأثيوبي مروراً بسانت جورج المتميز وملاقاة التعاون السعودي المتميز فنياً وأخيراً المواجهة التي جمعت الفرقة الحمراء بفريق هجر السعودي المتواجد بدوري عبداللطيف جميل.
*جميع المقابلات التي خاضها المريخ كانت مع أندية صاحبة أداء فني جيد ولا تعاني من نقص الجاهزية البدنية عكس المريخ الذي مازال يتلمس خطاه الإعدادية لموسم طويل سيبدأ بالدوري المحلي وبعدها سيدخل الفريق لمعمعة البطولة الأفريقية والتي نعتقد ان الفرقة الحمراء ستدخل الي أجوائها بجاهزية ستكون جيدة عطفا علي متبقي مباريات الإعداد في معسكر الدوحة الحالي وماينتظر الفريق في الدوري الممتاز من مباريات قطعاً ستسهم في تكملة الجوانب الإعدادية للفريق بصورة تعطي المريخ القدرة علي الإستمرارية في مسيرته الأفريقية الموسم القادم.
*مواجهة هجر السعودي حسمها المريخ بهدفين دون رد بعد أداء متميز من الفرقة الحمراء التي كما قلت سابقاً لا ننظر لما تحققه من نتائج بقدر ما ننظر لجانب الإستفادة الفنية والبدنية من مثل هذه المباريات التي تمثل مراة عاكسة للجهاز الفني حتي يتمكن من ترتيب أوضاع فريقه الذي ينتظره مشوار طويل يحتاج لجاهزية كبيرة حتي يمتلك القدرة علي العطاء المتميز في المنافسات المحلية والقارية.
*المباراة كانت حافلة بالعطاء من قبل لاعبي المريخ لكن كان لعنكبة ومصعب كعب عالي بعد ان تألق هذا الثنائي خصوصاً عنكبة الذي مثلت عودته للمريخ خبر مفرح بعد ان تألق اللاعب في نهاية الموسم الماضي وإستطاع ان ينتزع لقب هداف الدوري مع فريق هلال الأبيض وتألقه الأن مع الفرقة الحمراء نتمني ان يتضاعف ويتواصل فعنكبة لاعب ينتظر منه الكثير وهجوم الفرقة الحمراء يحتاج للاعب يجيد لغة التهديف وعنكبة يجيد هذه اللغة رغم إبتعاده الموسم الماضي عن الفريق بسبب الإعارة لكنه أكد علي قيمته كلاعب هداف ومتميز بعد ان تألق بقوة محققاً لقب هداف الدوري مع فريق لا يقارن بالفرقة الحمراء التي لديها من القدرات الكثير حتي يتمكن عنكبة من التألق المضاعف خلال الموسم القادم.
وهج اخير:-
*تقدم عنكبة وعزز مصعب بالهدف الثاني من ضربة ثابتة في مباراة خرج بعدها مدرب الفرقة الحمراء سعيد لكنه أشار في ذات الوقت الي حوجة فريقه لمذيد من المباريات الإعدادية وهذا الواقع يفرض علي الإدارة المريخية بحث المذيد من التجارب في المعسكر الحالي الذي بإمكان المريخ ان يؤدي فيه أكثر من مباراة قادمة قبل عودته للسودان.
*تعين الكابتن محمد موسي كمدير كورة مرة أخرى نرجو ان يجعله يقدم تجربة مغايرة لتجربته السابقة والتي إتسمت بالخلافات الكثيرة.
*محمد موسي يملك شخصية جيدة لإدارة الكرة لكن عليه ان يتعامل بإحترافية عالية ويقدم تجربة تخدم وتفيد المريخ ولا تعمق أزماته في هذه الوظيفة (العقدة) والتي أثبتت كل التجارب المتلاحقة فشل من عينو فيها لانهم
جميعهم إرتكبو أخطاء قادتهم في الأخير للخروج من الباب الضيق وتجربة الموسم الماضي تظل عنوان بارز لإخفاق تجارب مديري الكرة بالمريخ.
*تطبيق اللوائح والتعامل بإحترافية هو مايفتقده المريخ مع جل من عينو في إدارة الكرة ونتمنى ان يقدم المهندس تجربة مختلفة في هذا المنحي.
*مجلس المريخ الحالي عقد إجتماعه ال13 وقد تبقي لفترة تكليفه ثلاث أيام ونعتقد ان ماتم إثارته من أجندة خلال الإجتماع الأخير قد أوضح ان التمديد للجنة الحالية مسألة زمن.
*التمديد للجنة الحالية لا مناص منه خصوصاً أنها تمتلك رزنامة مليئة بالأجندة التي يجب حسمها وان اضفنا لها الترتيب للجمعية العمومية القادمة فسيكون بلا شك أمد التمديد لها لا يقل عن ثلاثة أشهر أو ربما أكثر من ذلك.
*إعداد المريخ يسير في الطريق الصحيح.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية
عبدالله ابو وائل
“هيثم” و”كاريكا” اضحك “الصورة” تطلع حلوة!!

[يجتهد البعض من اجل “لي” عنق الحقيقة بتحويل الاسود الي ابيض دون مرعاة لعقول “القراء” في زمن صارت “الحقيقة” لا تحجب بغربال!

[وسائل اعلام متعددة ابرزت صورا تجمع “كاريكا” بالمدرب العام الجديد “هيثم” لتأكيد متانة العلاقات بينهما رغم ان الواقع يقوبل عكس ذلك!

[كثير من الانتقادات طالتني لمجرد ابرازي للخلافات بين “كاريكا” وهيثم” لدرجة اتهامي بايقاظ الفتنة ولهؤلاء اقول بدلا من الاجتهاد في نشر الصور التي تجمع قائد الهلال ومدربه العام عليكم استنطاق “كاريكا” لتعرفوا حجم الخلاف بينه وقائده الاسبق.

[من يدقق في اي من الصور المنشورة بصحف الازرق يجب ان يركز بشدة ناحية “كاريكا” ليعرف ما اذا كان راضيا بان يتم تصويره والي جانبه “هيثم” ام لا!

[احدي الصور التي لفتت انتباهي تظهر “كاريكا” غير مكترثا وهو يدير وجهه الي الناحية الاخري في اشارة لعدم رضاه .

[لو تم طرح الصورة في مسابقة لكتابة اجمل تعليق فان عبارة “الجنب كاريكا دا منو” يمكن ان يكون التعليق المعبّر ولا اقول الاجمل.

[نفي الخلافات بين “المدرب العام” وكبار النجوم ليس بحاجة لدليل والا فان الفيصل بيننا استنطاق “كاريكا” الذي يخشي الكثيرون كشفه للحقيقة.

[حينما تحدثنا عن رغبة الهلال في التخلص من كبار لاعبيه فان المؤشرات جميعها تثبت ذلك كما ان الامر ليس قاصرا علي “كاريكا” و”مساوي” .

[الاتفاق مع “سادومبا” يعني تعكير صفو العلاقة مع “كاريكا” ودفعه لاتخاذ قرار الرحيل .

[الصور “المصنوعة” كانت بحاجة لحبكة “اخراجية” باظهار “كاريكا” مبتسما بدلا من العبوس الذي افقد الصورة معناها.

[“اضحك الصورة تطلع حلوة” هي العبارة التي غابت عن مؤلف ومخرج صناعة فيلم “هيثم وكاريكا سمن علي عسل”

[لو دايرين تقنعونا “جيبوا “كاريكا” و”هيثم” في برنامج تلفزيوني او اذاعي “علي الهواء مباشرة” واعتقد ان ذلك من سابع المستحيلات.

[واجهوا الحقائق واسعوا الي حل الخلافات بدلا من دفن الرؤوس في الرمال.
[“هيثم” و”كاريكا” اضحك “الصورة تطلع حلوة!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يقهر هجر السعودي بهدفي عنكبة ومصعب عمر

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

فاز المريخ على هجر السعودي بهدفين دون رد في المباراة التي جمعتهما على ملعب اكاديمية اسباير احرزهما عنكبة و مصعب عمر
الشوط الاول
منذ بدايته شن المريخ هجوماً عنيفاً على مرمي الفريق السعودي عبر اللاعب عنكبة لكن كرته العكسية حولها الدفاع عبر اندريا لخارج الملعب
جمال سالم ينقذ هدف
انقذ الحارس اليوغندي جمال سالم هدفاً عن مرمي فريقه من تسديدة اللاعب اندريا و التي تسلمها على دفعتين
هدف للمريخ
حرم المدافع عبد الله الحافظ المريخ من هدف محقق من تمريرة اللاعب عنكبة و التي حولها الى خارج الملعب .
هدف منقوض لهجر
نقض الحكم هدفا لهجر السعودي بحجة التسلل
مصعب عمر وخطأ قاتل
وقع اللاعب مصعب عمر في خطأ قاتل حينما مرر كرة لمهاجم الفريق السعودي و الذي وضعه في مواجهة جمال سالم لكن الاخير ابعد كرة كملها اللاعب على جعفر لخارج الملعب رمية تماس .
عنكبة قدم مستوى رفيعاً
واصل اللاعب عنكبة مستوياته الجادة و القوية وقدم مستوى رفيعاً و شكل خطورة كبيرة على مرمي مصطفى ملائكة حارس هجر ووضعه تحت الضغط ليجد الاشادة من قبل مدربه لوك ايميل .
اوكرا يظهر باداء رائع
برز اللاعب اوكرا بشكل لافت للانظار بعد ان دفع به المدرب بدلاً عن كوفي منذ بداية المباراة وشكل ثنائياً رائعاً مع ابراهومة و قدم اللاعب مستوى ملفت للانظار برغم انه كان قد شكل غياباً تاماً عن المشاركات مع المريخ في البطولة المحلية
المريخ يطالب بضربة جزاء
في الدقيقة 30 طالب لاعبو المريخ بضربة جزاء ارتكبت مع اللاعب اوكرا من كرة متبادلة بينه و اللاعب ابراهومة رفض الحكم احتسابها
الرهيب يرهق دفاع المريخ
ارهق اللاعب الرهيب دفاع المريخ بتحركاته المزعجة وشكل خطورة كبيرة على مرمي المريخ وكاد ان يتسبب في هدفين لكن جمال سالم حرمه من الوصول هو واندريا للشباك المريخية.
الحافظ يظهر مجدداً و يحرم المريخ من هدف
ظهر اللاعب عبد الله الحافظ في اللحظات الاخيرة من انفراد كامل بالمرمي للاعب عنكبة من تمريرة اللاعب بكري المدينة لكنه حولها الى ركلة زاوية لم يحسن المريخ الاستفادة منها .
قيس يقع في مصيدة التسلل
نجح دفاع المريخ في فرض رقابة لصيقة على مهاجم هجر السعودي قيس و حرمه من الوصول لشباك جمال سالم باللعب معه بمسئولية بجانب وضعه في التسلل
اخطاء قاتلة و لكن
في الجزء الاخير من الشوط الاول وقع عدد من نجوم المريخ في اخطاء قاتلة بسبب ضعف التركيز كاد ان يتسبب في اهداف لولا سوء الطالع الاذي لازم نجوم المريخ .
مجهود كبير لعمر بخيت
بذل اللاعب عمر بخيت مجهودات كبيرة في شوط اللعب الاول وكان النجم الابرز في صفوف المريخ وشكل خطورة مع زملائه اللاعبين في الجزء الاول من المبارة و كاد ان يحرز هدفاً من تسديدة قوية في مرمي ملائكة لينتهي الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي
الشوط الثاني
مع بداية الشوط الثاني اجرى تعديلا بخروج اللاعب اوكرا ودخول اللاعب عبده جابر ليتحول الي الهجوم وبكري و عنكبه على الاطراف
محاولات مريخية
اجرى المريخ عدة محاولات عبر بكري و عنكبة اصطدمت بدفاع الفريق السعودي .
و في الدقيقة الخامسة حصل المريخ على فرصة على طبق من ذهب لكن الدفاع كان لها بالمرصاد
لوك يوجه الهجوم
ظل مدرب المريخ لوك يوجه اللاعبين في خط الهجوم خاصة بكري في عملية بناء الهجمات من الاطراف .
هجر يوقف المريخ بالتسلل
اوقف الفريق السعودي منافسه المريخ بنصب مصيدة التسلل لايقاف سرعات بكري المدينة و عنكبة
عنكبة يحرز هدفا للمريخ
احرز اللاعب عنكبه هدفا للمريخ في الدقيقة 10 من الشوط الثاني مستفيدا من عكسية اللاعب بكري المدينة .
في الدقيقة 12 كاد اللاعب عنبكة ان يضيف الهدف الثاني لكن الدفاع كان بالمرصاد لكرته .
خروج عمر ودخول الوك
في الدقيقة الــــ(17) اجرى المدرب لوك تعديلا بخروج اللاعب عمر بخيت و دخول الوك و ذلك لاتاحة الفرصة لتجهيز اللاعب لقادم المواعيد
محاولات سعودية ولكن
قاد الفريق السعودي في منتصف الشوط الثاني عدة محاولات لكنها إصطدمت بجدار دفاعي قوي من قبل المريخ و الذي كان بالمرصاد لكل الهجمات الخطيرة التي قادها و تفوق المريخ كثيراً في الاشتراكات الهجومية و ذلك بسبب البنية القوية التي يتمتع بها نجوم المريخ
دخول راجي عبد العاطي
اجري مدرب المريخ تعديلا في الدقيقة 28 بخروج اللاعب ابراهومة و دخول راجي عبد العاطي وذلك في إطار تحضير و تجهيز كل لاعبي المريخ للمرحلة المقبلة
اصابة صابر
تعرض اللاعب صابر عطرون لشد عضلي في الجزء الاخير من المباراة وقام طبيب المريخ باجراء اسعافات للاعب .
شمس الفلاح بديلا لعطرون
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج صابر عطرون و دخول اللاعب شمس الفلاح .
هدف ضائع للمريخ
اضاع اللاعب عنكبه هدفاً محققاً وهو في مواجهة الحارس مصطفى ملائكة
شارك علاء الدين و ذلك بغرض تجهيزه للمرحلة المقبلة و كذلك دخول اللاعب كريم الحسن وخروج جابسون وعلى جعفر
وكذلك حل اللاعب خالد النعسان بديلا لعنكبة لاتاحة الفرصة للاعب النعسان للوقوف على قدراته الهجومية للاستفادة منه مستقبلا وكذلك خروج بكري و دخول بخيت خميس
هدف ثان للمريخ من مصعب الدقيقة 42
في الدقيقة 42 من الشوط الثاني احرز المريخ هدفا عبر اللاعب مصعب عمر من تسديدة ثابتة نفذها في قلب المرمي فشلت معها محاولات الحارس مصطفى ملائكة
تراجع للسعودي
في الجزء الاخير من المباراة تراجع هجر السعودي لمنطقته الدفاعية لمواجهة هجمات المريخ و معتمداً على الهجمات المرتدة لتنتهي المباراة بفوز المريخ على هجر بهدفين نظيفين .
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*يخوض المريخ عصر اليوم تجربة إعدادية جديدة ضد فريق الشيحانية يشرك فيها المدرب البلجيكي لوك إيمال اللاعب مامادو تراوري بجانب كوفي وعددا من اللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا في مبارة الفريق الإعدادية ضد هجر السعودي و التي كسبها المريخ بهدفي فيما سيؤدي اللاعبين الذين شاركوا اساسيين في مباراة امس لتدريبات إعدادية على فترتين صباحية و مسائية على ملعب النادي العربي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراوري إقتحم تشكيلة البلجيكي ضد هجر

كفرووتر / خاص/

وضع المدرب البلجيكي لوك اللاعب تراوري ضمن الاحتياطي لمباراة امس ضد هجر السعودي و التي إنتهت بفوز المريخ بهدفين نظيفين .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يعين محمد موسي مديراً للكرة

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

عقد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اجتماعه رقم 13 برئاسة اللواء مدني الحارث نائب رئيس مجلس الادارة بحضور امين المال السيد الرشـيد الطاهر حمد وذلك بقاعة الاجتماعات بالمكتب التنفيذي ظهر السبت 16-1- 2016 .
- أجل المجلس مناقشة تقرير بعثة المريخ الى اثيوبيا الى حين عودة البعثة من الدوحة ومناقشة تقرير البعثتين معا .
- ناقش المجلس تقرير لجنة الاستثمار واشاد بالخطوات التى قطعتها اللجنة فى تفعيل الاستثمار بنادي المريخ بالمجمع التجاري وقطعة الحتانة .
- ناقش المجلس تكوين لجنة قانونية تكون المسؤوله عن كل الملفات القانونية فى النادي والتعاقدات علي مختلفة الاصعدة .
- تعيين الكابتن محمد موسي مديراً للكرة للفريق الاول . 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه قطر القطري بالثلاثاء

يؤدي المريخ تجربة ثالثة خلال معسكره بالدوحة يوم الثلاثاء المقبل و ذلك بعد ان حصل على موافقة مدربه و حسب الزعيم فان الفريق القطري قد وافق على طلب مسئولي رابطة المريخ بقطر باللعب ضد المريخ تجربة إعدادية بمشاركة كل لاعبيه في إطار تحضيرات الفريقين للبطولات المحلية و يجدر ذكره ان المريخ سيؤدي مباراة تجريبية عصر اليوم ضد فريق هجر السعودي بالدوحة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(كورة سودانية) تزيح الستار عن تجارب المريخ القادمة

خاص: (كورة سودانية)


نجحت (كورة سودانية) في ازاحة الستار عن وديات المريخ القادمة خلال معسكره التحضيري .. حيث تأكد قيام مباراة قطر القطري الذي اعلن ذلك عبر جهازه الاداري يوم 19 الجاري حيث اكد النادي القطري ان الفريق السوداني قدم مستوي جيد امام التعاون السعودي لذلك تم اختياره لاداء تجربة ودية امامه .. كم ان المريخ يسعي للاتفاق علي احدي الشركات المنظمة للمباريات باداء تجربة ودية امام هونداي الكوري بالامارات التي لم يتحدد قيامها نهائيا حتي اللحظة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب هجر يشيد بالمريخ ويصفه بالفريق الكبير

أشاد البلجيكي ستيفان ديمول المدير الفني لنادي هجر السعودي بالمريخ ووصفه بالنادي الكبير بعد مشاهدته له خلال التجربة الودية التي خاضها فريقه أمام المريخ عصر اليوم على ملعب أكاديمية اسباير وانتهت بفوز المريخ بهدفين نظيفين وذكر ستيفان أن المريخ فريق كبير وصاحب اسم في القارة الأفريقية ويضم لاعبين كبار لافتاً إلى أنه كمدير فني استفاد الكثير من مواجهة المريخ بعد أن حرص على إشراك أكبر عدد من لاعبيه في التجربة التي جاءت في ختام برنامج الفريق الإعدادي بالدوحة قبل التوجه للسعودي والانخراط للمشاركة في دوري عبد اللطيف جميل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه بطل كازخستان يوم الجمعة المقبل بدبي

تأكد رسمياً أن يخوض المريخ مباراة ودية أمام بطل كازخستان يوم الجمعة المقبل بملعب الوصل بدبي حيث تأتي المباراة ضمن مهرجان تكريم نجوم الوصل المعتزلين، وقد تم التأمين على المباراة من خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي انعقد ظهر اليوم بنادي الوصل حيث مثّل المريخ فيه محي الدين عبد التام نائب الأمين العام للنادي وقدمت الدعوة للنجم الدولي السابق الفاضل سانتو للمشاركة بالمباراة الاستعراضية لقدامى اللاعبين وسيصل المريخ لدبي يوم الاربعاء المقبل من الدوحة ليغادرها عقب المباراة للخرطوم تأهباً لخوض أول مباراة له في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز أمام مريخ كوستي بامدرمان.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(قوون) تسبق الجميع وتنشر تواريخ الأسبوع الأول للممتاز .. الهلال والاسود بكادوقلي يوم 26

نجحت (قوون) في الحصول على تواريخ الاسبوع الاول من دوري سوداني الممتاز قبل صدورها بشكل رسمي يوم غد الاحد حيث ستنطلق المنافسة بشكل رسمي في يوم الثلاثاء 26 يناير الجاري بست مباريات .. فيما ستقام يوم 27 ثلاث مباريات وفيما يلي تنشر (قوون) جدول مباريات الاسبوع الاول :-

1/ الثلاثاء 26 يناير الهلال وهلال كادوقلي استاد كادوقلي

2/ الثلاثاء 26 يناير هلال الابيض والاهلي شندي استاد الابيض

3/ الثلاثاء 26 يناير الخرطوم الوطني والرابطة كوستي استاد الخرطوم

4/ الثلاثاء 26 يناير الاهلي عطبرة والنسور الخرطوم استاد عطبرة

5/ الثلاثاء 26 يناير هلال الفاشر والاهلي الخرطوم استاد الفاشر

6/ الثلاثاء 26 يناير الاهلي مدني ومريخ نيالا استاد الكاملين

7/ الاربعاء 27 يناير المريخ ومريخ كوستي استاد المريخ

8/ الاربعاء 27 يناير الامل عطبرة والامير البحراوي استاد عطبرة

9/ الاربعاء 27 يناير مريخ الفاشر والنيل شندي استاد الفاشر



هذا ولن يكون هنالك اي فريق في الراحة في الاسبوع الاول .. فيما سيخلد فريقا مريخ نيالا والاهلي مدني للراحة في الاسبوع الثاني ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يؤكد حرصه علي تسليم المحترفين مستحقاتهم المالية\

خاص: (كورة سودانية)


افاد مجلس المريخ محترفي الفريق الاجانب في جلسة خاصة تابعتها (كورة سودانية) انه حريص علي تسليمهم كافة مستحقاتهم المالية من اجل الانصراف للاعداد دون عوائق حيث ينشد المريخ لتحقيق الكثير من الانجازات في الموسم الجديد .. كما اعلن المريخ اشادته بالمستوي الفني الذي ظهر به اللاعبون الاجانب خلال فترة الاعداد وطالبهم بتقديم كل ما لديهم من اجل الفريق.
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا الاخوة الافاضل على اخبار اليوم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في المران المسائي قبل مباراة هججر والمريخ
جمال سالم يهنئ خالد الأمير على هدفه الجميل وابراهيم محجوب يرد بهدف سينمائي
سالمون يعود للتدريبات بقوة.. وكوفي يتألق في الضربات الثابتة

الدوحة ـ الصدى

وضع الجهاز الفني بالمريخ اللمسات الأخيرة لطريقة اللعب التي يرغب في الاعتماد عليها في تجربة اليوم أمام هجر السعودي من خلال مران قوي في الرابعة والنصف من عصر أمس على ملعب العربي القطري واستمر التدريب لمدة ساعتين واطمأن من خلاله البلجيكي لوك ايمال على جاهزية فريقه للظهور بصورة طيبة في مباراة اليوم، وكان الأحمر تدرب صباحاً ايضاً لمدة ساعتين وظل البلجيكي ايمال حريصاً على رفع الجرعة التدريبية للاعبين بعد أن دخل في سباق مع الزمن حتى يجعل فريقه في كامل جاهزيته قبل انطلاقة الموسم الجديد.
انطلق المران المسائي بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين وبدأ بمحاضرة مطولة من المدرب البلجيكي لوك ايمال الذي شرح للاعبين طريقة اللعب التي يرغب في الاعتماد عليها في تجربة اليوم وقدم العديد من النصائح للمدافعين من أجل تفادي كل الأخطاء التي وقعوا فيها في التجربة الأخيرة أمام التعاون السعودي ومن ثم بدأ المران بتدريبات اللياقة البدنية التي استمرت لمدة نصف ساعة تحول بعدها الفريق لتمارين الكرة والتكتيك بالتركيز على اللعب الضاغط والتمرير من لمسة واحدة والتسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء ودرّب اللاعبين بعد ذلك على كيفية إرسال الكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى على أن يتولى المهاجمون ترجمتها لأهداف وتألق كوفي وابراهيم محجوب بشكل لافت في إرسال الكرات المعكوسة بواسطة كوفي من الجهة اليسرى وابراهومة من الجهة اليمنى وأبدع سالمون وبكري المدينة وعنكبة في تجربة الكرات المعكوسة إلى أهداف في حين برز عمر بخيت وابراهيم محجوب بصورة جيدة في ممارسة اللعب الضاغط.
تقسيمة ساخنة
بعد ذلك أجرى الجهاز الفني تقسيمة ساخنة بين الأحمر والأصفر استمرت لمدة 40 دقيقة وشهدت تألقاً جماعياً للاعبين وأهدافاً بالجملة غير أن الهدف الذي أحرزه خالد الأمير كان من أجمل الأهداف في المران بعد أن تألق هذا اللاعب بصورة لافتة ونال إعجاب جمهور الجالية وأجبر الحارس اليوغندي جمال سالم على تهنئته على الهدف البديع الذي سجله لكن جاء الرد من الفريق الآخر بواسطة ابراهيم محجوب الذي سجل هدفاً سينمائياً من ضربة ثابتة خارج منطقة الجزاء اختار لها زاوية صعبة مسجلاً هدفاً جميلاً صفقت له الجماهير كثيراً.
عودة قوية لجابسون
أثبت النيجيري جابسون أنه تجاوز الإصابة التي تعرض لها في التجربة الإعدادية الأخيرة أمام التعاون السعودي بعد أن شارك في المران المسائي بصورة طبيعية وظهر بمستوى مميز للغاية وتحرك في مساحات واسعة من الملعب بلياقة بدنية وذهنية ممتازة وكان من أبرز اللاعبين في المران الأمر الذي جعل البلجيكي لوك ايمال يركّز كثيراً على هذا اللاعب ليدفع به في تجربة اليوم أمام هجر السعودي.
تمارين خاصة للثلاثي
أخضع مدرب اللياقة التونسي حاتم الثلاثي مجدي عبد اللطيف وعلاء الدين يوسف وضفر لتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب طوال زمن المران وسعى المدرب البلجيكي لوك ايمال لاختبار جاهزية مجدي وضفر وسمح لهما بالمشاركة في الجزء الأخير من التقسيمة.
طمبل يلتقي باللاعبين عقب نهاية المران
حُظيَ مران المريخ المسائي بحضور جماهيري كبير من أعضاء رابطة مشجعي المريخ بقطر إلى جانب عدد من قدامى اللاعبين بقيادة الكابتن ابراهيم حسين، وحرص مهاجم المريخ السابق هيثم طمبل على الحضور لمتابعة المران المسائي والتقى باللاعبين وطالبهم بالاجتهاد في التدريبات وأشاد طمبل بالخطوة الموفقة التي أقدم عليها مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لإقامة معسكره الإعدادي في العاصمة القطرية الدوحة بمبادرة كريمة من رابطة مشجعي المريخ بقطر والتي وصفها بالرابطة النموذجية التي ظلت تقدم الكثير للمريخ لافتاً إلى أن قطر تعتبر مكاناً مناسباً للمعسكرات لدرجة أن الأندية العالمية أصبحت تحرص على زيارة العاصمة القطرية للاستفادة من كل ميزات المعسكرات الناجحة التي تتوافر فيها، وأشاد طمبل بالجدية الكبيرة للاعبين في التدريبات وقال إن الأحمر ظهر بصورة رائعة في مسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا العام الماضي ووصل إلى مرحلة متقدمة تليق بنادٍ كبير مثل المريخ متمنياً أن يكون الأحمر أكثر تميزاً هذا العام وأن يصل إلى مرحلة أبعد حتى ينافس بقوة من أجل الظفر بلقب دوري الأبطال.
حاتم محمد أحمد: المعسكر يمضي بصورة رائعة
أشاد الكابتن حاتم محمد أحمد عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وعضو القطاع الرياضي بالنجاح الكبير للمعسكر الإعدادي للفرقة الحمراء بالدوحة وقال إن رابطة مشجعي المريخ بقطر وفّرت للأحمر كل مقومات المعسكر الناجح ودعمت إعداد الفريق بقوة مؤكداً أن المريخ ومثلما انطلق في الموسم الماضي من العاصمة القطرية ليقدم أفضل مالديه في دوري الأبطال فإنه سينطلق بقوة أكبر هذا العام من أجل الظفر بلقب دوري الأبطال وتقديمه هدية لهذه الرابطة الفتية التي قدمت الكثير للمريخ ودفعت ضريبة حبه على أكمل وجه وأبان حاتم أن الرابطة ظلت حريصة على تذليل كل المصاعب ووفّرت للجهاز الفني كل التجارب الإعدادية التي يرغب فيها وأتاحت له خيارات جيدة في الملاعب والصالات فضلاً عن الإقامة المريحة والتغذية الجيدة مما كان له عظيم الأثر في النجاح الكبير الذي حققه المعسكر الإعدادي للمريخ بالدوحة، وقال حاتم إنه بدأ يشعر بأن هناك تطور واضح في أداء الفريق وفي درجة جاهزية اللاعبين لذلك فهو واثق من أن المريخ سيقدم أفضل مالديه في تجربة اليوم أمام هجر السعودي وسيقدم مستوىً فنياً مقنعاً يثبت به الأحمر جاهزيته للموسم الجديد.
المريخ تعاقد مع مدرب مقتدر
سجل حاتم محمد أحمد إشادة كبرى بالمدرب البلجيكي لوك ايمال وقال إنه تابع العمل الكبير الذي يقوم به هذا المدرب منذ ضربة البداية لتحضيرات المريخ للموسم الجديد وأشار إلى أن هذه التدريبات أثبتت له أن المريخ تعاقد مع مدرب مميز ويعرف عمله جيداً ويحسب كل الخطوات بدقة متناهية مراهناً على أن ايمال سيحقق نجاحاً لا مثيل له مع المريخ وسيحدث نقلة كبرى في المستوى الفني للفرقة الحمراء لأنه رجل متفهم لعمله ومتعاون مع الجميع ويعرف كيف يعد فريقه بهدوء ودون استعجال لذلك ظل المستوى وفي كل يوم يتقدم نحو الأفضل وقال حاتم إنه واثق من أن المريخ سيعود للخرطوم وهو في كامل جاهزيته للموسم الجديد وسيكون من أفضل الأندية من حيث الإعداد برغم أنه لم يسبق الجميع في انطلاقة تحضيراته لكن العمل المنظم الذي قام به البلجيكي ايمال سيجعل المريخ الأكثر تميزاً من بين جميع الأندية المشاركة في الأبطال والدوري الممتاز.
معسكر أديس دعم الجانب البدني
قال حاتم محمد أحمد إن المريخ استفاد كثيراً من المعسكر الإعدادي الأول في العاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا في الوصول إلى درجة عالية من الجاهزية البدنية في وقتٍ وجيز بالاستفادة من طبيعة أثيوبيا المرتفعة التي تؤدي إلى نقص الاوكسجين واكتساب اللياقة بسرعة وأشاد حاتم بالعمل الكبير الذي يقوم به المُعد البدني التونسي حاتم بنهوشان حتى يلحق المجموعة التي انضمت مؤخراً للإعداد لتكون في درجة متساوية من الجاهزية مع المجموعة التي بدأت الإعداد مع الفرقة الحمراء من ضربة البداية وطمأن حاتم الجماهير الحمراء على سلامة رمضان عجب وقال إن اللاعب يتقدم بسرعة في البرنامج العلاجي متوقعاً مشاركته في التدريبات بصورة طبيعية نهاية هذا الأسبوع.
حاتم:
هجر السعودي مميز ولا يقل عن التعاون في شئ
توقّع حاتم محمد أحمد أن يخرج المريخ بالعديد من المكاسب من تجربة اليوم أمام هجر السعودي مشيراً إلى أن التجربة السابقة التي خاضها المريخ أمام التعاون كانت مميزة للغاية وجاءت أمام فريق قوي استطاع بالأمس أن يقهر السد القطري بنصف دستة من الأهداف وأبان حاتم أن هجر لا يقل تميزاً عن التعاون وسيلعب بنجومه الأساسيين وسيكون في وضع بدني مميز لأنه خاض 13 مباراة في الدوري لذلك فإن المريخ سيكون مُطالباً بتقديم أفضل مالديه في تجربة اليوم حتى يواصل رحلة الإجادة والتألق في التجارب الإعدادية.
الجماهير تصفق للاعبين في المران المسائي وتطالب بالنصر على هجر
حرصت أعداد غفيرة من جماهير الجالية السودانية بقطر على متابعة المران المسائي للمريخ واستمتعت بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه نجوم الفرقة الحمراء خاصة كوفي وابراهيم محجوب وألوك وخالد الأمير وأوكراه وبكري المدينة وصفقت الجماهير كثيراً للاعبين وتحدثت معهم عقب نهاية المران وطالبتهم بتقديم الأفضل وتحقيق النصر على هجر السعودي في تجربة اليوم حتى يؤكد المريخ جاهزيته للموسم الجديد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المجلس يتعاقد معه بالخرطوم
لوك ايمال يفاجئ المريخ باخصائي تغذية بلجيكي
المدير الفني بالفرقة الحمراء: حرصي على النجاح مع المريخ دفعني لاستقدام لوسيانو

شمس الدين الأمين

أصبح الجهاز الفني بالمريخ يضم خمسة أجانب يعملون في مختلف التخصصات بعد أن أكمل الأحمر أمس اتفاقه مع البلجيكي لوسيانو الذي قدمه مواطنه لوك ايمال ليعمل كاختصاصي تغذية بالمريخ بعد أن ظل ايمال حريصاً على التعاقد مع اختصاصي تغذية منذ انطلاقة إعداد الفريق للموسم الجديد وبالتالي لم يعد بالجهاز الفني أي كادر وطني غير أمير دامر الذي يشغل منصب المدرب العام وخالد حبشكا المدلك.
فاجأ البلجيكي لوك ايمال بعثة المريخ بالدوحة بوصول مواطنه لوسيانو الذي وصل صباح أمس وتابع المران المسائي للمريخ وباشر عمله كاختصاصي تغذية بالفرقة الحمراء وسيشرع اعتباراً من اليوم في وضع برنامج خاص لتغذية اللاعبين مع تحديد توقيت جميع الوجبات والأصناف التي سيقدمها للاعبين في كل وجبة من أجل مساعدتهم على الاستفادة من فترة الإعداد والوصول إلى مرحلة متقدمة من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية سيما وأن هذه الفترة تتطلب تغذية جيدة وِفق حسابات دقيقة يستطيع اختصاصي التغذية المحترف أن يوفّرها على أكمل وجه، وعقد العميد حقوقي عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ برفقة الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي اجتماعاً مطولاً مع اختصاصي التغذية البلجيكي بحضور المدير الفني لوك ايمال وتم من خلال هذه الجلسة وضع الخطوط العريضة للاتفاق الذي سيتم تحويله إلى عقد مكتوب عقب عودة بعثة المريخ إلى الخرطوم وإلى ذلك الحين سيكون لوسيانو يواصل عمله مع المريخ بصورة طبيعية حتى يقدم كل المساعدات المطلوبة لمواطنه لوك ايمال في فترة الإعداد.
لوسيانو: ايمال وراء حضوري للدوحة
وعقب اجتماعه مع العميد عامر عبد الرحمن رئيس البعثة قال لوسيانو في تصريحات للصحيفة إنه وصل إلى العاصمة القطرية الدوحة بناءً على مكالمة هاتفية مطولة جمعته بمواطنه المدرب لوك ايمال الذي طلب منه أن يكون إلى جواره في تجربة جديدة في نادي المريخ ذاكراً أن الاسم الكبير للأحمر ومعرفته بمواطنه لوك ايمال كانت وراء موافقته وحضوره إلى الدوحة على وجه السرعة مشيراً إلى أن التغذية أصبحت هي الأساس لبناء فريق جيد وجاهز بدنياً مؤكداً أنه يعرف عمله جيداً ولديه خبرات طويلة في مجال عمله سيوظّفها للمريخ وسيثبت للجميع أن هذه الوظيفة مهمة للغاية وأساس بناء فريق قوي وأنها ليست وظيفة هامشية وغير مؤثرة.
ايمال سعيد بقدومه
شكر البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني بالفرقة الحمراء مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ على توفير كل متطلبات المرحلة للجهاز الفني ذاكراً أن حرصه الشديد على تحقيق النجاح مع المريخ جعله يحرص كثيراً على الاستعانة باختصاصي تغذية محترف لأن اخصائي التغذية يستطيع القيام بعمل كبير خاصة في فترة الإعداد التي يبذل فيها اللاعبون جهداً خارقاً وبالتالي يحتاجون لنظام غذائي محدد يساعدهم على تعويض الفاقد دون أن تطرأ أي زيادات على أوزان اللاعبين حتى لا تؤثر على مردودهم في الملعب مشيراً إلى أن لوسيانو اخصائي تغذية محترف ويعرف عمله جيداً ويستطيع أن يجعل الجهاز الفني يؤدي واجبه بكفاءة عالية لأن المدرب مهما اجتهد في جانب التغذية لا يستطيع أن يقوم بالدور الذي يؤديه اختصاصي التغذية المحترف متوقعاً أن يحقق لوسيانو نجاحات كبيرة مع المريخ وأن يساعد اللاعبين في المحافظة على أوزان مثالية ولياقة بدنية جيدة، وجدّد لوك ايمال شكره لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ على تلبية مطلبه على وجه السرعة والتعاقد مع لوسيانو مراهناً على أن هذه التجربة ستحقق نجاحات كبيرة تجعل المريخ يحرص مستقبلاً على التعاقد مع اخصائي التغذية مع أي جهاز فني لأنه يقوم بعمل كبير ويساعد أي مدرب على تحقيق النجاح مع الفريق.
أبوجريشة: حريصون على الاستجابة لكل مطالب ايمال
قال الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ إن المجلس وافق بلاتردد على استقدام اختصاصي تغذية بلجيكي بناءً على توصية المدرب لوك ايمال لأن المجلس ظل حريصاً على توفير كل ما يطلبه الجهاز الفني حتى يسهّل من مهمته في إعداد الفريق بشكل جيد للموسم الجديد وتقديم الأحمر بصورة مقنعة ومشرفة لجماهيره التي كانت مشفقة على الفريق من تأخر الإعداد لكنها اطمأنت كثيراً بعد أن بدأ الفريق يتقدم نحو الأفضل بصورة لافتة متوقعاً أن يكون المريخ في قمة تألقه في تجربة اليوم أمام هجر السعودي، وأشار أبوجريشة إلى أن اختصاصي التغذية يستطيع أن يقوم بعمل كبير ويجعل المدرب يركّز على عمله في المستطيل الأخضر بعد أن ظل البلجيكي لوك ايمال يقوم بهذا الدور طيلة الفترة الماضية لكنه أخطر المجلس بأهمية أن تكون التغذية تحت إشراف اختصاصي يعرف عمله جيداً ورشّح لنا لوسيانو وأضاف: تعاقدنا معه بلا تردد وأكدنا للمدير الفني جاهزية المجلس للاستجابة لكل متطلبات المرحلة بدليل أننا وفّرنا للفريق معسكرات إعدادية نموذجية في أديس أبابا والدوحة وسنعمل على الاستجابة لأي مطالب من الجهاز الفني حتى يقوم بدوره على أكمل وجه في تجهيز الفريق للموسم الجديد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبوزيد: لا علاقة لي بما سيحدث من تأجيلات وبرنامج مرتبك بعد أن تجاوز الاتحاد القرعة التي قدمتها
الطريقة التي أقدم عليها الاتحاد جعلت الهلال يتميز بأداء عدد من المباريات خارج أرضه في الدورة الأولى

التيجاني محمد أحمد

عندما فكّر الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في الموسم المنصرم في برمجة بلا تأجيلات لجأ إلى المهندس أبوزيد محمد أبوزيد الخبير في علم الرياضيات الذي قدم برمجة ممتازة للنسخة الماضية لكنها لم تسلم من التأجيلات بسبب المجاملات التي لا تنتهي وحاول أبوزيد الاستفادة من سلبيات التجربة السابقة حتى يقدم تجربة جديدة ومتميزة في برمجة النسخة الجديدة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ليساعد الاتحاد على تحقيق شعار ممتاز بلا تأجيلات غير أن الرجل فوجئ بإهمال الاتحاد للبرمجة التي وضعها واللجوء إلى برمجة أخرى لا تمثله على الإطلاق كما سنطالع إفاداته عبر المساحة التالية.
قال أبوزيد إن الجدول الذي سلمه للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم كان عبارة عن أرقام فقط غير أن لجنة البرمجة أجرت تعديلات على تلك الأرقام واستعاضت عنها بأرقام أخرى مما أخل بالبرمجة التي وضعها وأثّر بصورة واضحة على عدالة المنافسة وأصبحت الفرصة سانحة أمام بعض الأندية لتلعب عدد كبير من المباريات خارج أرضها في الدورة الأولى على أن تلعب غالبية المباريات الحاسمة في الدورة الثانية على أرضها وأشار أبوزيد إلى أن البرمجة التي أعلن عنها الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في حفل القرعة ليست هي تلك التي تم سحبها وتم الاتفاق عليها في وقتٍ سابق لأن الاتحاد أقدم على تغيير الأرقام التي اعتمد عليها في وضع القرعة وأضاف: طلبت منهم عدم ذكر اسمي في هذه البرمجة لأنني ليست لي أي علاقة ببرمجة ممتاز 2016 ولا بالبرنامج المرتبك الذي سيظهر بوضوح مع انطلاقة المنافسة ولا بالتأجيلات المتوقعة بعد أن أقدم الاتحاد على توجيه بعض المباريات وتغيير الأرقام مؤكداً أنه لا يريد أن يكون في موضع الاتهام لذلك يحب أن يؤكد للجميع أنه لا علاقة له مطلقاً ببرمجة النسخة الجديدة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
لم أميّز أي فريق على حساب الآخر
قال المهندس أبوزيد إنه لم يضع برنامجاً يضع فيه فريق عاصمي خمس مباريات خارج أرضه مقابل أن يلعب فريق عاصمي آخر سبع مباريات خارج أرضه في الدورة الأولى بل وضع البرنامج على أساس أن يؤدي كل فريق عاصمي ست مباريات داخل الأرض ومثلها خارج أرضه ولكن الذي حدث أنهم عوّضوا أرقام أندية ولائية بأرقام أندية عاصمية فحدث الخلل الذي جعل بعض الأندية تستفيد منه في أداء سبع مباريات خارج أرضها مقابل أداء فرق منافسة لخمس مباريات على أرضها وأفاد أبوزيد أن كل من حضر القرعة داخل القاعة لاحظ الخطأ حتى في طريقة شرح البرنامج حيث تم وضع أرقام الأندية بصورة غير التي وضعها قبل القرعة بعد أن تم شرح مسار كوستي بالرقمين 10 و7 وفي الجدول الذي خرج لوسائل الإعلام كان مسار كوستي 5 و7 في حين تم شرح مسار عطبرة بالرقمين 12 و3 وفي الجدول الذي خرج للإعلام كان مسار عطبرة بالرقمين 1 و3 وأضاف أبوزيد: كذلك بالنسبة لمسار الأندية التي تشارك في البطولات الأفريقية تمت الإشارة إلى مسار الأندية التي تشارك في الكونفدرالية بالرقمين 1 و6 وفي الجدول الذي خرج لوسائل الإعلام تمّت الإشارة إليها بالرقمين 4 و6 وبسبب هذا التغيير في مسارات الأندية التي تشارك في البطولات الأفريقية ظهر الهلال مع أهلي شندي في مسار واحد برغم أن الأول يشارك في الأبطال والثاني في الكونفدرالية.
وضعت ترقيماً واضحاً ولكن
قال أبوزيد إنه برمج القرعة على أساس قسمين يضم القسم الأول أندية العاصمة واختار لها الأرقام الزوجية في حين يضم القسم الثاني أندية الولايات واختار لها الأرقام الفردية وقسّم مسارات العاصمة إلى ثلاثة مثلما قسّم مسارات الولايات إلى ستة وجاءت مسارات العاصمة 6 مع 8 و10مع 12 و2 مع 4 في حين جاءت مسارات الولائيات 1 مع 3 و5 مع 7 و9 مع 11 و13 مع 15 و17 مع 19 و21 مع 23 وذلك على أساس يتيح لأي فريق عاصمي أن يلعب 12 مباراة مقسومة على ست داخل أرضه ومثلها خارج أرضه وأضاف أن الفريق العاصمي الذي يلعب خمس مباريات مع الأندية العاصمية الأخرى تم توزيعها على أساس أن يلعب مباراتين في ملعبه وثلاث مباريات خارج أرضه وبالمقابل فإن أندية الولايات يتقابل كل فريقين في ولاية مع خمسة فرق في الولايات الأخرى ومع ثلاثة فرق في العاصمة وتابع: المحصلة النهائية تؤدي لأداء كل فريق لثماني مباريات داخل أرضه ومثلها خارج أرضه وتبقى مباراة وحيدة مع نفس فريق الولاية وفي نفس مساره.
أخطاء واضحة
قال أبوزيد إن الخلل الذي حدث في البرمجة ظهر بوضوح في عدد مباريات فرق العاصمة مع الولايات بحيث أن فريقين عاصمين أخذا رقمين فرديين بدلاً عن ناديين من الولايات فأصبح النسور والامير بالتحديد في الأسبوعين الثالث والرابع مما جعل المريخ والخرطوم الوطني يلعبان خارج أرضهما بدلاً عن فريقين آخرين ونتج عن هذا الخلل في الأرقام عدم خروج المريخ والخرطوم الوطني من ملعبهما الا في الأسبوع السابع وأضاف: أبوزيد: الخلل الثاني تمثل في أن لجنة البرمجة وضعت فريقاً عاصمياً في مسار واحد مع فريق ولائي وهما الهلال وأهلي شندي مما أدى لأن يلعب كل فريق مع أهلي شندي خارج أرضه يعود لملعبه في المباراة الثانية والخلل الثالث تمثل في أن لجنة البرمجة شرحت مسار الكونفدرالية والأبطال قبل القرعة بالرقمين 2 و8 بالنسبة للأبطال و1 و6 بالنسبة للكونفدرالية وفي الجدول طبّقوا مسار الكونفدرالية بالرقمين 4 و6 وترتّب على هذا الخطأ الا يكون أهلي شندي مع الخرطوم الوطني الذي يشارك إلى جواره في الكونفدرالية في مسار واضح فأصبح الهلال مع أهلي شندي والمريخ مع الخرطوم الوطني، ورأى أبوزيد أن التداخل بين أندية العاصمة والولايات في تبديل الأرقام الزوجية والفردية نتج عنه عدم عدالة توزيع مباريات الولايات بالنسبة لأندية الخرطوم لأن الطريقة لو تم تطبيقها وفق المسارات الصحيحة كان من المفترض أن يؤدي كل فريق عاصمي ست مباريات على ملعبه ومثلها خارج أرضه حسب البرمجة ولكن التبديل في الأرقام الذي حدث أخل بالعدالة وجعل بعض الأندية تلعب خمس مباريات خارج أرضها مقابل سبع مباريات لفرق منافسة خارج أرضها مما يؤثر على محصلة الفرق المتنافسة في النقاط لأن الدورة الثانية كما هو معلوم للجميع دائماً ما تكون حاسمة وغير الدورة الأولى.
من أقدم على التعديل في البرمجة لم يتصل بي
رأى أبوزيد أن من ضمن الأخطاء التي حدثت في البرمجة التوجيه الذي حدث لأهلي شندي ليلعب مع القمة في الأسبوع السابع عشر الأمر الذي أخل بعدالة المنافسة وأثّر على عدد المباريات وأوقات خروج بعض الأندية لأداء المباريات الولائية وأفاد أبوزيد أن من أقدم على هذا التعديل في البرمجة لم يخبره ولم يرجع إليه بل طبّقت لجنة البرمجة البرنامج الذي وضعته دون استشارته ولو التزمت بالبرنامج الذي وضعه لما حدث هذا الخلل ومضى أبوزيد: وضعت البرنامج على أساس الأرقام فقط ولكن لجنة البرمجة تركت الأرقام جانباً وتعاملت بأسماء الأندية مما ترتّب على ذلك توجيه القرعة بصورة واضحة.
حاولت مساعدة الأندية في تقليل الصرف المالي واختصار الرحلات الطويلة
قال أبوزيد إنه سعى قدر المستطاع في البرمجة التي وضعها بالأرقام ليجنّب أندية الممتاز الصرف المادي العالي مشيراً إلى أنه اختصر السفر فبدلاً من أن يسافر الفريق ليلعب خارج أرضه ثماني مرات جعله يسافر أربع رحلات فقط لأداء ثماني مباريات ومضى أبوزيد: بعد أن اكتشفت التعديل الذي حدث في البرمجة تحدثت مع قادة الاتحاد العام وقالوا إن الاتحاد في موضع اتهام من الجميع واذا حدث أي تعديل بعد الذي تم شرحه لوسائل الإعلام حتى ولو من باب عدالة المنافسة فإن الجميع سيتحدث عن محاباة لهذا النادي على حساب ذاك وبالتالي الأفضل أن يتركوا البرمجة كما تم الإعلان عنها لوسائل الإعلام.
اتحاد الكرة تحدث معي عن برمجة ونفّذ برمجة أخرى
قال أبوزيد إن قادة اتحاد الكرة تحدثوا معه عن برمجة محسوبة بدقة ثم نفذّوا برمجة أخرى وعندما استفسرهم لم تكن تبريراتهم مقنعة وأشار أبوزيد إلى أن ما يحدث من تأجيلات وبرنامج مرتبك سيكون سببه اتحاد الكرة لأن من يضع تواريخ مباريات الممتاز كان الواجب يفرض عليه أن يستصحب رزنامة الكاف واستحقاقات المنتخبات الوطنية حتى لا يحدث أي تضارب يؤدي لتأجيلات وبرنامج ضاغط بالنسبة للأندية التي تشارك في البطولات الأفريقية، وانتقد أبوزيد الطريقة التي جعلت الهلال يلعب خارج أرضه عدد كبير من المباريات في الدورة الأولى على أن يلعب المريخ والخرطوم مباريات أقل خارج أرضهما مما يخل بعدالة المنافسة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لوك إيمَل: المريخ سيكون جاهزا للدوي السوداني بنسبة 80%

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت
قال البلجيكي لوك إيمَل، المدير الفني لفريق كرة القدم بالمريخ السوداني لكرة القدم، أن فريقه سوف يكون جاهزا لخوض بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز الذي سينطلق يوم 26 كانون الأول/ينايرالجاري بنسبة أقل من 100%، متحدثا لوسائل الإعلام عن آداء الفريق البدني والفني عقب المباراة الودية التي فاز فيها على فريق هجر السعودي 2-0 مساء السبت بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة في إطار إستعدادات الفريق لموسم 2016 محليا وقاريا.

وقال المدير الفني البلجيكي للمريخ السوداني معلقا حال فريقه البدني أمام فريق هجر :" ظهر الفريق الشوط الثاني بشكل جيد، لكن النسق البدني يجب ان يرتفع ونتمنى أن يظهر ذلك في المباريات القادمة".

وحول المقارنة بين مباراتين ضد فريقين سعوديين قال المدرب لوك إيمَل:" هذه المباراة الثانية لنا ضد فريق سعودي، ففي الأولى ضد فريق التعاون لم نخرج بنتيجة جيدة وخرجنا متعادلين معه، لكن في المباراة الثانية مع فريق هجر السعودي نجحنا إيجاد المساحات وسجلنا هدفين، وقد كانت هذه المباراة جيدة على مستوى الإعداد الذي نخوضه الآن كما أنها جيدة على المستوى النفسي للاعبين".

وتحدث عن عدد المباريات التي ما يزال راغبا في خوضها قبل بدء الدوري السوداني بعد حوالي عشرة ايام فقال:"حتى موعد إنطلاق بطولة الدوري السوداني لن يكون فريقنا جاهز بنسبة 100%، لكننا سوف نكون جاهزين للدوري بنسبة تتراوح ما بين 70% إلى 80%".

وفي تعليقه على السيطرة الفنية وصناعة الكثير من فرص ولكنها تضيع أمام المرمى قال مدرب المريخ السوداني:" نحن في الشوط الأول كنا أكثر سيطرة على الكرة من فريق هجر، ولكن تسجيل الأهداف لم يكن حليفنا في ذلك الشوط، ولكن في فترة ما بين الشوطين طلبنا من اللاعبين التركيز اكثر على الكرة والمرمى في منطقة ال18 ياردة، والحمد لله احرزنا هدفين، ولكن رغم ذلك ينتظرنا عمل كثير على مستوى التكتيك".

يذكر أن فريق المريخ بدأ إعداده بالعاصمة الخرطوم لمدة اربعة ايام قبل أن يغادر إلى العاصمة الإثيوبية أديس أبابا كمحطة أولى للإعداد الخارجي، بينما وصل العاصمة القطرية الدوحة منتصف الأسبوع الماضي وسيبقى حتى نهاية هذا الأسبوع مع خيار تمديد معسكره فيها أو إكماله في أمارة دبي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ السوداني يفوز على هجر السعودي وديا بالدوحة

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

فاز فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ السوداني بنتيجة مباراته الودية ضد نظيره هجر السعودي 2-0، وذلك في المباراة جمعت الفريقين بملاعب أكاديمية أسباير بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة في الخامسة والنصف مساء السبت.

أحرز هدفي المريخ الوحيد مهاجم المريخ عنكبة في بدايات الشووط الثاني مستفيدا من كرة عكسها له لاعب الوسط إبراهومة، أضاف راجي عبد العاطي الهدف الثاني من ركلة ثابتة.

وشهدت المباراة أول مشاركة لجوكر الفريق المؤثر علاء الدين يوسف لأول مرة مع الفريق خلال فترة الإعداد.

بدأ المريخ المباراة بتشكيل ضم كل من الأوغندي جمال سالم في المرمى، ورباعي الدفاع أمير كمال وعلى جعفر ومصعب عمر وصابر عطرون, وف الوسط لعب كل من عمر بخيت والنيجيري سالمون جابسون وإبراهومة بنما لعب في صناعة اللعب الغاني أوكرا، وفي خط الهجوم لعب الثنائي بكري المدينة وعنكبة.

وشارك مع المريخ في الشوط الثاني المهاجم عبده جابر بدلا عن أوكرا الغاني, ثم خرج تدريجيا كل من عمر بخيت وإبراهومة وصابر عطرون وسالمون جابسون وعنكبة وبكري المدينة ودخل بدلا عنهم كل من ألوك أكيج وقائد الفريق راجي وعلاء الدين يوسف والنعسان وبخيت خميس.

وولعب لهجر السعودي كل من مصطفى ملائكة في المرمى وقائد للفريق, وفي الدفاع فرانسوا السنغالي وعبد الله الحافظ وراضي الراضي وأحمد النفيلي, وفي الوسط لعب الكاميروني أندريا أندامي في المحور وأمامه كل من راشد الرهب ومراد الرشيدي وزكريا سامي, وفي الهجوم لعب الثنائي عبد الله غيثي وبرونو لوبيز لوبيرا البرازيلي.

وقدم المريخ مباراة جيدة طوال الشوطين ورجح كفته بالفرص الضائعة والتي كان اضمنها إنفراد عنكبة التام بالحارس مصطفى ملائكة الذي صد كرة الإنفراد المسددة نحو مرماه إلى ركلة زاوية في الشوط الثاني قبل أن يؤكد المريخ تفوقه بالنيجة من خلال هدف جميل جدا من ركلة ثابته ناله الجناح الايسر مصعب عمر غالط بها محاولات الحارس ملائكة, وذلك بعد إستفادته من مخالفة على حافة الصندوق إرتكبت مع البديل راجي عبد العاطي

ويعتبر فوز المريخ على هجر السعودي هو الأول للفريق وللمدرب البلجيكي للوك أيمَل منذ إنطلاق إعداد المريخ قبل نحو ثلاثة أسابيع ووسبق للمريخ أن خاض ثلاث تجارب إثنتان منهما بالعاصمة الإثيوبية أديس أبابا, حيث تعادل مع منتخب من لاعبي الدوري الإثيوبي سلبيا, ثم خر من سان جورج بطل الدوري الإثيوبي 0-1, قبل أن يتعادل مع التعاون السعودي 1-1 بالدوحة الاسبوع الماضي.

وسوف يخوض الأحمر السوداني تجربة جديدة وثالثة بالدوحة أمام فريق قطر القطري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال كادُقُلي يبدأ المباريات التحضيرية لمواجهة الهلال

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

ابدى المدير الفني لفريق هلال كادُقُلي شرف الدين أحمد موسى حماسه وترحيبه بمواجهة فريقين من العيار الثقيل في اول جولتين له ببطولة الدوري الممتاز موسم 2016، مؤكدا أن فريقه لا يخاف بل سيخرج بالفائدة من مواجهة كل من الهلال والأهلي شندي، على التوالي، فيما دخل الفريق مرحلة المباريات التجريبية إستعدادا لمباراته في إفتتاح بطولة الدوري الممتاز بملعبه ضد الهلال.

وقال المدير الفني لهلال كادقلي في تصريح خص به : "نحن غير متخوفين من مواجهة الهلال والأهلي شندي في أول مباراتين للفريق بالبطولة في الموسم 2016، بل على العكس أنا أرى أن هاتين المباراتين افيد لفريقي كثيرا ونتمنى أن نوفق فيهما".

ومن ناحية، خاض هلال كادقلي مساء السبت بإستاد ود نوباوي بمدينة أم درمان، أول مباراة إعدادية له إستعدادا لمواجهة الهلال، حيث خسر من فريق نجوم أبو سِعِد، من فرق المستوى الأول بالعاصمة الخرطوم، بهدف دون رد من ركة جزاء.

وعلق مدرب هلال كادقلي وقال: "نحن في الاصل إخترنا أن نلاعب فرق سبقتنا في الإعداد من بينها هذا الفريق الذي صعد لدوري الأولى بالخرطوم وقد خاض عددا من المباريات، وقد إستفدنا منه كثيرا ولكننا نجحنا في العودة للمباراة من خلال الآداء الذي ظهر عليه الفريق بشكل اقوى بعد عدة تغييرات قمنا بعملها".

وسيخوض هلال كادقلي مباراته التجريبية الثانية ضمن برنامج إعداده الذي ينفذه للموسم الجديد 2016 بالعاصمة الخرطوم، حيث سيلاقي الفريق الملقب بأسود الجبال منافسه فريق النيل من المستوى الثاني بدوري الخرطوم المحلي، وذلك مساء الأحد بملعب أكاديمية تتقانة كرة القدم.

يذكر ان هلال كادقلي كان بدأ إعداده للموسم الجديد يوم السبت الماضي بالخرطوم، وكشف المدير الفني للفريق شرف الدين أحمد موسى أنه إعتمد في إعداده للفريق على منهج "تكامل العناصر" ويعني تنفيذ كل العناصر التدريبية في تدريب واحد كل يوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تجربة جديدة للمريخ ضد الشيحانية

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

يخوض المريخ عصر اليوم تجربة إعدادية جديدة ضد فريق الشيحانية يشرك فيها المدرب البلجيكي لوك إيمال اللاعب مامادو تراوري بجانب كوفي وعددا من اللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا في مبارة الفريق الإعدادية ضد هجر السعودي و التي كسبها المريخ بهدفي فيما سيؤدي اللاعبين الذين شاركوا اساسيين في مباراة امس لتدريبات إعدادية على فترتين صباحية و مسائية على ملعب النادي العربي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من مباراة امس امام هجر








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حائط صد
محمود الدرديري اوسونو
حتى لايتكرر الفشل

*اصبح جميع اهل المريخ فى حالة ترقب لما سيحدث فى قادم الايام التى من المنتظر ان تحمل بين طياتها الكثير عن مستقبل الفريق الإدارى
*وكما ذكرت بالامس فإن الخيارات تتارجح مابين تمديد للجنة التسيير.او تقديم إضافات جديده.او إعتبار تاريخ 20/1/2016 هو اخر ايام لجنة التسيير الحالية
*مايهمنا حاليا ويجب ان يكون هم الوزير ايضا.هو إبتعاد كل العناصر التى ادمنت التواجد فى مجالس المريخ دون ان تقدم مايشفع لها بالبقاء
*عناصر محدده اصبحت تبحث عن الدخول لمجالس المريخ من اجل الوجاهه والمكانة الإجتماعية فقط.ولا تهمها مصلحة الكيان من قريب او بعيد ولاتبحث عنها
*والتفكير فى قيام الجمعية العمومية لنادى المريخ قبل موعدها سيكون بمثابة (المكافاة) لهذه الفئة التى ستكون جاهزه بكل تاكيد من خلال ماحشدته من عضويات قديمة
*الاسواء من كل ذلك سادتى ان من يمتلك عضويات مستجلبة فى عالم المريخ لايكتفى بالدخول للمجلس الاحمر بل ياتى بكل (الشله) عن طريق عضويته
*وحسب الحراك الكبير لإكتساب العضوية مؤخرا فإن فرصة دخول هذه الشله يبقى ضئيلا جدا لان جماهير المريخ ستقول كلمتها اخيرا وبعد طووول انتظار
*نعلم تمام العلم ان حراك العضوية الاخير لم يخلو من الإستجلاب.ولكن فى نفس الوقت كان حضور المريخاب الخلص وشباب القروبات المريخيه على الواتساب ظاهرا للجميع
*مايهم حاليا سادتى قرار الوزير الذى من المتوقع ان يصدر خلال48ساعة ونتمنى ان ياتى متفقا مع المصلحة المريخيه فى كل الاحوال
*وافضل قرار من وجهة نظرى الشخصية هو التمديد للجنة التسيير حتى موعد الجمعية العمومية مع تقديم الدعم المالى اللازم من جانب الحكومة
*لان تعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة يعنى ان المريخ سيكون تحت رحمة الدعم الحكومى ايضا والذى يمكن ان يتوقف فى اى لحظة
*عكس مايمكن ان يحدث فى حال تم عقد الجمعية العمومية فى موعدها المضروب مسبقا.وقتها سيكون هنالك مجلس منتخب يعلم ماله وماعليه.
*اما التفكير فى تقديم موعد الجمعية العمومية وإسقاط كل العضويات الجديدة فهذا الامر يعنى قتل الديمقراطية فى عالم الزعيم لا اكثر ولا اقل
*لذلك نتوقع من الوزارة البحث عن افضل الحلول من اجل تهيئة الاجواء الإدارية فى المريخ.ولا اعتقد ان حرمان جماهير المريخ من حقها القانونى سيكون ضمن افضل الحلول باى حال من الاحوال
ماهكذا تورد الابل يا ابوالجاز
*تقدم السيد النور ابوالجاز مسئول الموارد والإستثمار فى قطاع المراحل السنية بنادى المريخ باستقالاته رسميا من القطاع بسبب عدة نقاط ذكرها الرجل بالامس من خلال لقاء صحفى بصحيفة الزعيم الرياضية
*فى بداية حديثه إستنكر الرجل إضافة اعضاء جدد لقطاع المراحل السنية ويقصد الثنائى عصام طلب وخالد تاج السر واكد انهم إتفقوا على عدم إضافة اى اعضاء جدد
*فى هذه النقطة تحديدا لا ادرى من قال للسيد النور ابوالجاز ان الثنائى عصام طلب وخالد تاج السر قد تمت إضافتهم للقطاع كاعضاء بصفة رسمية
*والجميع يعلم ان الرئيس المناوب إستعان بهذا الثنائى فى فترة التسجيلات فقط من اجل معاونته فى إنجاز هذا الملف الحساس
*ولا اعتقد ان هذا القرار يستوجب الوقوف عنده كثيرا.لان مجلس المريخ وعلى مستوى الفريق اﻻول كثيرا ما إستعان بالاخ عصام طلب لإنجاز بعض المهام المتعلقة بالتسجيلات
*ولا ادرى من اين جاء بمعلومة ان عصام طلب هو من يقوم بعملية(الشطب والتسجيل).وكل من تابع المؤتمر الصحفى الاخير للقطاع فى حضور المدرب العام للفريق الرديف محمد ابراهيم يتاكد بان عملية الشطب والتسجيل تمت وفق رؤية فنية واضحه
*حيث حدد الكابتن محمد ابراهيم المعايير التى إعتمدوا عليها فى إختيار اللاعبين.واكد ان الرؤية الفنية هى السائدة.وجاء هذا الحديث فى حضور عدد مقدر من الإعلاميين
*اما حديثه عن مبالغ التسجيلات وتاكيده بان لايعلم عنها شيئا ولايدرى كيف تم تسليمها للاعبين فهو حديث غريب جدا وغير منطقى
*لا اعلم بكل امانة ماهو دخل مسئول الموارد والإستثمار بتسليم المبالغ للاعبين؟ ياعزيزى النور ابوالجاز انت لست امينا للمال ولست رئيسا للجنة التسجيلات حتى تكون على علم بكل جنيه تم دفعه فى التسجيلات
*ووصول مبالغ تسجيلات اللاعبين فى قطاع المراحل السنية لمبلغ400مليون يعنى ان هنالك تسجيلات مميزة قد تمت وان جميع اللاعبين قد تسلموا حقوقهم كامله.وهذا الامر يحسب للقطاع لا عليه
*كنت اتمنى من كل قلبى ان يذكر السيد النور ابوالجاز انه قد ساهم فى دخول مبالغ مالية لخزينة القطاع باعتباره مسئول الإستثمار والموارد بدلا من الحديث عن نقاط لافائدة منها
*ولكن حديثة عن اموال التسجيلات ومسئولية عصام طلب عن الشطب والتسجيل.وضخامة مبالغ التسجيلات يؤكد ان الرجل يريد ان يثير غبار كثيف حول هذا القطاع الذى يشهد الجميع انه يسير بخطوات حثيثة نحو النجاح والتمييز
*كما ان حديث السيد النور ابوالجاز حمل معلومة خاطئة تتعلق باللاعب النخلى الذى تم (تسويقه) لفريق هلال كادوقلى بمبلغ (15مليون) بينما ذكر النور ابو الجاز ان مبلغ الانتقال (20مليون) مما يؤكد ان الرجل كان بعيد كل البعد عن كل مايخص هذا القطاع
*هذا الامر يحسب للقطاع بإعتبار نجاحه فى تسويق لاعب من الشباب لاحد اندية المقدمة الولائية.ولايمكن ان يقلل من قدرة
*وإبتعاد معظم اعضاء القطاع عن العمل وإعتذاراتهم المتكرره عن حضور معظم الإجتماعات كنت شاهد عليه من خلال تواجدى بقروب يخص هذا القطاع رفقة عدد من الاخوة الصحفيين
*ولو كان هنالك إلتزام بالمشاركة فى العمل وتنفيذ كل شخص مايليه من واجبات.لما إحتاج الرئيس المناوب إلى الإستعانه بالاخوان عصام طلب وخالد تاج السر من اجل إنجاز ملفات لم تجد من يقف عليها
*كما ان الإلتزام بالدعم الشهرى المتفق عليه لم يكن حاضرا فى كثير من الاوقات.
*شخصيا تجمعنى علاقة طيبة بالاخ النور ابوالجاز.وقد علمت بامر إستقالته منه شخصيا.وإحترمت رغبة الرجل فى الإبتعاد
*ولكن بكل امانه لم اهضم تصعيده للامر عبر وسائل الإعلام فى الوقت الذى من المفترض ان يكون الجميع على قلب رجل واحد
*كما ان معظم الجزئيات التى ذكرها الرجل لا تستحق التوقف عندها كثيرا إلا لشخص قرر الإبتعاد وكان ينتظر الوقت المناسب
*ختاما اتمنى من الاخ طارق المعتصم إعادة النظر فى تكوين هذا القطاع.وتقديم توصيات للجنة التسيير من اجل إبعاد كل العناصر الخاملة وإستبدالها بشخصيات تستطيع تقديم الدعم المالى والفكرى لهذا القطاع الذى ننتظر منه الكثير فى قادم الايام
فى السنتر
*نبارك إختيار الكابتن محمد موسى للعمل مديرا للكرة خلال الفترة القادمة بنادى المريخ
*هذا الإختيار من شأنه ان يمنح فريق كرة القدم الإنضباط المطلوب.والجميع يعلم الشخصية القوية للكابتن محمد موسى.وعلمة بكل خبايا اللعبه بإعتباره لاعب سابق فى الزعيم
*فقط اتمنى وقفة الجميع مع المهندس حتى يحقق النجاح المطلوب ويستفيد اللاعبين من إمكانياته الفنيه والإدارية
اخر الكلام
إختيار صادف اهله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﻔﺎﺟﻲ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﻤﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺗﻪ ﻭﺍﺑﻨﻪ ﻭﺳﺎﻧﺘﻮﺷﻲ ﻗﺒﻞ ٢٠ﻳﻨﺎﻳﺮ

ﻓﺎﺟﺎ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻤﺨﺎﻃﺒﺔ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺤﺎﻣﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺹ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒﺎ ﺑﻤﻨﺤﻪ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻟﻐﺔ ١١٠ﺍﻟﻒ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﻭ٣٠ﺍﻟﻒ ﻻﺑﻨﻪ ﺍﻧﻄﻮﻧﻲ ﻭ١٠ﺍﻟﻒ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﺱ ﻭﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﺑﺘﻀﻤﻴﻦ ﺣﺎﻓﺰﻱ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﻫﺪﺩ ﺑﺮﻓﻊ ﺷﻜﻮﻱ ﻟﻠﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﺍﺫﺍ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻘﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺑﺘﺴﻠﻴﻤﻪ ٥٠ﺍﻟﻒ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أعلن نادي الشرطة العراقي اليوم الأحد، أن فريقه الكروي سيلاقي فريق المريخ وديا في دبي، مبينا أن المباراة جاءت بدعوة من الجانب الإماراتي، وقال المتحدث الإعلامي للنادي تحسين الياسري في حديث لـ السومرية نيوز إن” رئيس الهيئة المؤقتة للنادي اياد عبد الرحمن أكد أن النادي تلقى دعوة من رابطة اللاعبين الدوليين في الإمارات من أجل خوض مباراة ودية مع نادي المريخ “، مبينا أن “الفريق سيغادر إلى الإمارات لخوض المباراة التي ستقام في دبي في 23 من يناير الحالي، وقد تكون تجربة الشرطة العراقي الثانية للمريخ بدبي بعد أن أُعلن رسمياً عن مواجهة المريخ لبطل كازخستان يوم الثاني والعشرين من يناير الحالي بالدوحة في مهرجان تكريم نجوم نادي الوصل الإماراتي المعتزلين فيما حددت البعثة الإدارية للمريخ الثالث والعشرين من يناير موعداً لعودة البعثة للخرطوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﺸﻴﺮﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻌﻴﻴﻦ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﻟﻠﻜﺮﺓ

ﻗﺎﻝ ﻋﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻻ ﻋﻠﻢ ﻟﻪ ﺑﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺗﻌﻴﻴﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻲ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺼﻠﻨﻲ ﺍﻱ ﺷﻲﺀ ﺭﺳﻤﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﻋﺎﺩ ﻭﺍﻛﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺤﻤد ﻣﻮﺳﻲ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .
ﻣﺒﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻭﻋﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺳﻴﻨﺎﻗﺶ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻯ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عااااااااااااااااااجل

تم تأجيل مبارة الشحانية الي يوم غدا باْذن الله واليوم المساء التمرين في ملاعب العربي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نفاج المداد
ابوبكر عبدالله (بيكو)
اداري - في زمن الغفلة ...

* نعم المريخ يعاني ، الزعيم الرقم الصحيح في الكرة السودانية - يقلمون اظافر وينتذعون انيابة- بسبب سياسات رعناء - اتت بلجنة تسيير غير قادرة علي فعل شئ - حتي في التسجيلات - تابعنا كيف سارت امور اللاعب خالد النعسان - ومن بعده اللاعب صابر عطرون الذي لولا ضغطه علي ادارة الرهيب ورغبته في الانضمام الي كوكب الزعيم لفقدناه -
اللجنه التي تخلصت من ايمن سعيد المقاتل في وسط الملعب والاساسي في كل مباريات الزعيم تحت ستار فرض الانضباط - حتي كدنا ان نصدق - لولا عودة (تراوري) فتأكدنا انها تكيل بمكيالين ..

* وواصلت اللجنه عبثها في تسجيلات الزعيم - واستغنت عن اللاعب ديديه الذي فعل الكثير في 6 اشهر فقط وكان بامكانه تقديم المزيد - لتأتي بمدافع يدعي كريم الحسن - ظل حبيسا لكنبة الاحتياطي حتي في المباريات الودية -
اللجنه لم تفعل شئ يفيد الزعيم - حتي موضوع الوك - لم تقوي حتي الان في انتزاع حقوق المريخ فيه والتي كفلها له القانون - ومن بعده اللاعب المتمرد شيبون -

* لجنة يقودها عضو مجلس ادارة من خلف الكواليس - يتلاعب بكيان المريخ - العضو الذي ظل مداوما علي التواجد في مكتب الوزير حتي يتم تعيينه في مجلس التسيير - اداري في زمن الغفلة - يقود تصفياته الخاصة - عبر عشقه للظهور الاعلامي - ومصادقة من يتمنون النيل من مكتسبات الزعيم -

* الزعيم وحتي لا ندفن رؤوسنا في الرمال - بلا اعداد حقيقي للموسم الجديد -
فمعسكر اديس غير المكتمل يعتبر من أسوأ المعسكرات الاعدادية في السنوات الاخيرة -

* ونشكر رابطه المريخ بالدوحه التي بذلت الجهد في محاولتها إنقاذ الموسم والبدايات - الا ان ضعف لجنة التسيير وعدم مواكبتها جعلت من الاعداد نفسه مجرد توهان - في ظل عجزها عن ارسال عقد الفريق مكتملا -
وللذين لا يعلمون حجم هذه الكوارث صيرونها عندما تكثر اصابات اللاعبين ...

* ان اصدر الوزير قرارا للتمديد لهذه اللحنة - فهو يعني الاستحقار بشعب المريخ وجمهورة - اللجنة التي تهربت من التجهيز للجمعية العمومية وانتخابات النادي - حتي يتثني لها طلب التمديد واضافة العضوية المرتبه ...

* علي شعب المريخ ان ينتفض - وان يترك المثالية والتعامل بسلبيه مع مكتسبات نادية - وان يجبر الدولة ووزيرها علي الاهتمام بالنادي - وان تنظر نحوه بما يتوافق وحجمه - فالزعيم نادي كبير وصاحب جمهور عريض - ولا يحق لكائن من كان عدم احترامه -
فإن لم نترك المثالية - فعلينا ان نتوقع المزيد من التعامل السيئ مع مستقبل النادي وحااضره -

* يجب ان يدرك الجميع ات هيبة النادي واحترامة هي الاساس - لسنا ضد الدعم الذاتي عبر جمهور النادي - ولكن فلنكن بالواقعية اللازمة في النظرة الي ما يحتاجه النادي -
النادي يحتاج الي اعادة صياغة هيبه للكيان - حتي لا تمر الاجندة الخاصة والامور الشخصية فتضغط علي مكتسبات النادي وتسلبها مثل ما يفعل الاتحاد الان ..

* ان التمادي في ظلم الزعيم حاليا وفي كافة الاصعدة ، عبر الاتحاد والدولة نفسها التي لم تحترم كيان المريخ بتعيين لجنة تسيير فقيرة وقليله الخبره دون دعمها - مع تعيين العضو (في زمن الغفلة) - ليس الا نتاج انشغال القاعده الجماهيرية بامور اخري جعلت النادي بلا انياب وبلا صوت يجعل اصحاب الشأن - ينظرون ناحيته بكل احترام ....

نقطة اخيرة :

غبنا طويلا لظروف خاصه - ونعود الان - وسنواصل لندافع عن الكيان بكل قوة -
عدنا وفي معيتنا الكثير من الحقائق التي سنثردها تباعا -
ونكشفها لجموع الشفوت اصحاب الوجعة ممن لا هم لهم سوي رؤية الزعيم في القمة -

سطر اخير :
الحساب طلع مضروووووب ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يخاطب الوزير اليوم ويرفض التمديد للجنة التسيير

كشف اللواء مدني الحارث نائب رئيس نادي المريخ أن مجلسه سيخاطب الوزير الولائي اليسع الصديق اليوم الأحد بخصوص انتهاء عمر لجنة التسيير في العشرين من الشهر الجاري لافتاً إلى أن الاجتماع الذي عقده المجلس عصر أمس السبت يُعتبر الأخير للجنة التسيير المريخية لأن تكليف اللجنة ينتهي في العشرين من يناير والاجتماعات تُعقد بصورة دورية كل يوم سبت وعندما يحل السبت المقبل سيكون عمر اللجنة قد انتهى قبل ساعات، ونفى مدني أن تكون لجنة التسيير المريخية راغبة بشدة في التمديد لها لفترة أخرى مؤكداً أن اللجنة حريصة على عودة الديمقراطية لنادي المريخ في أسرع وقت ممكن لافتاً إلى أن الخطاب الذي كان من المفترض أن تسلمه لجنة التسيير للسيد وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم في وقتٍ سابق تأجل لبعض الوقت بسبب تعديلات في الصياغة وتمّت تلك التعديلات وأمّن عليها الأعضاء في اجتماع الأمس وسيتم رفع الخطاب اليوم للسيد الوزير لافتاً إلى أنهم استعرضوا في ذلك الخطاب الملفات التي أنجزتها اللجنة والعمل الذي قامت به على صعيد التسجيلات والتعاقد مع جهاز فني جديد والعضوية والاستثمار نافياً بشدة أن تكون اللجنة قد طلبت في هذا الخطاب من الوزير تمديد عمرها لفترة أخرى وأضاف: نرفض التمديد الا لفترة وجيزة لا تزيد عن أسبوعين حتى لا يحدث أي فراغ إداري في هذه الفترة التي ستكون بغرض الترتيب لانعقاد الجمعية العمومية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تعيين محمد موسى مديراً للكرة بالمريخ يثير غضب أبوجريشة

أثار تعيين مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في اجتماعه الأخير للكابتن محمد موسى ليعمل مديراً للكرة في المرحلة المقبلة أثار غضب الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة عضو مجلس الإدارة ورئيس القطاع الرياضي المتواجد بالدوحة وقال أبوجريشة إن المجلس لم يستشره في تعيين الكابتن محمد موسى مديراً للكرة مؤكداً أنه سيدرس هذا الموضوع مع المجلس بعد العودة للخرطوم حتى تسير الأمور بطريقة صحيحة
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

نفاج المداد
ابوبكر عبدالله (بيكو)
اداري - في زمن الغفلة ...

* نعم المريخ يعاني ، الزعيم الرقم الصحيح في الكرة السودانية - يقلمون اظافر وينتذعون انيابة- بسبب سياسات رعناء - اتت بلجنة تسيير غير قادرة علي فعل شئ - حتي في التسجيلات - تابعنا كيف سارت امور اللاعب خالد النعسان - ومن بعده اللاعب صابر عطرون الذي لولا ضغطه علي ادارة الرهيب ورغبته في الانضمام الي كوكب الزعيم لفقدناه -
اللجنه التي تخلصت من ايمن سعيد المقاتل في وسط الملعب والاساسي في كل مباريات الزعيم تحت ستار فرض الانضباط - حتي كدنا ان نصدق - لولا عودة (تراوري) فتأكدنا انها تكيل بمكيالين ..

* وواصلت اللجنه عبثها في تسجيلات الزعيم - واستغنت عن اللاعب ديديه الذي فعل الكثير في 6 اشهر فقط وكان بامكانه تقديم المزيد - لتأتي بمدافع يدعي كريم الحسن - ظل حبيسا لكنبة الاحتياطي حتي في المباريات الودية -
اللجنه لم تفعل شئ يفيد الزعيم - حتي موضوع الوك - لم تقوي حتي الان في انتزاع حقوق المريخ فيه والتي كفلها له القانون - ومن بعده اللاعب المتمرد شيبون -

* لجنة يقودها عضو مجلس ادارة من خلف الكواليس - يتلاعب بكيان المريخ - العضو الذي ظل مداوما علي التواجد في مكتب الوزير حتي يتم تعيينه في مجلس التسيير - اداري في زمن الغفلة - يقود تصفياته الخاصة - عبر عشقه للظهور الاعلامي - ومصادقة من يتمنون النيل من مكتسبات الزعيم -

* الزعيم وحتي لا ندفن رؤوسنا في الرمال - بلا اعداد حقيقي للموسم الجديد -
فمعسكر اديس غير المكتمل يعتبر من أسوأ المعسكرات الاعدادية في السنوات الاخيرة -

* ونشكر رابطه المريخ بالدوحه التي بذلت الجهد في محاولتها إنقاذ الموسم والبدايات - الا ان ضعف لجنة التسيير وعدم مواكبتها جعلت من الاعداد نفسه مجرد توهان - في ظل عجزها عن ارسال عقد الفريق مكتملا -
وللذين لا يعلمون حجم هذه الكوارث صيرونها عندما تكثر اصابات اللاعبين ...

* ان اصدر الوزير قرارا للتمديد لهذه اللحنة - فهو يعني الاستحقار بشعب المريخ وجمهورة - اللجنة التي تهربت من التجهيز للجمعية العمومية وانتخابات النادي - حتي يتثني لها طلب التمديد واضافة العضوية المرتبه ...

* علي شعب المريخ ان ينتفض - وان يترك المثالية والتعامل بسلبيه مع مكتسبات نادية - وان يجبر الدولة ووزيرها علي الاهتمام بالنادي - وان تنظر نحوه بما يتوافق وحجمه - فالزعيم نادي كبير وصاحب جمهور عريض - ولا يحق لكائن من كان عدم احترامه -
فإن لم نترك المثالية - فعلينا ان نتوقع المزيد من التعامل السيئ مع مستقبل النادي وحااضره -

* يجب ان يدرك الجميع ات هيبة النادي واحترامة هي الاساس - لسنا ضد الدعم الذاتي عبر جمهور النادي - ولكن فلنكن بالواقعية اللازمة في النظرة الي ما يحتاجه النادي -
النادي يحتاج الي اعادة صياغة هيبه للكيان - حتي لا تمر الاجندة الخاصة والامور الشخصية فتضغط علي مكتسبات النادي وتسلبها مثل ما يفعل الاتحاد الان ..

* ان التمادي في ظلم الزعيم حاليا وفي كافة الاصعدة ، عبر الاتحاد والدولة نفسها التي لم تحترم كيان المريخ بتعيين لجنة تسيير فقيرة وقليله الخبره دون دعمها - مع تعيين العضو (في زمن الغفلة) - ليس الا نتاج انشغال القاعده الجماهيرية بامور اخري جعلت النادي بلا انياب وبلا صوت يجعل اصحاب الشأن - ينظرون ناحيته بكل احترام ....

نقطة اخيرة :

غبنا طويلا لظروف خاصه - ونعود الان - وسنواصل لندافع عن الكيان بكل قوة -
عدنا وفي معيتنا الكثير من الحقائق التي سنثردها تباعا -
ونكشفها لجموع الشفوت اصحاب الوجعة ممن لا هم لهم سوي رؤية الزعيم في القمة -

سطر اخير :
الحساب طلع مضروووووب ...



*****************
ياريت بقيت غائب على طول بدل الترهات التى كتبتها 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين يا زعماء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدوحة وأديس ترسمان ملامح الأحمر.. تعديلات في تشكيلة المريخ في الموسم الجديد بسبب الإصابات والغيابات

لخرطوم - حافظ محمد أحمد

لم تتضح ملامح التشكيلة النهائية للمريخ ولم يستقر البلجيكي إيميل لوك على المجموعة التي ستبدأ الموسم الجديد على الرغم من أن الفريق أدى عددا من التجارب التحضيرية غير أن الجهاز الفني ينتظر عودة بعض اللاعبين حتى يتمكن من وضع لمساته النهائية على التشكيلة التي سيدفع بها في الدوري الممتاز الذي يتناقص عده التنازلي يوما بعد آخر ولم يتبق على انطلاقته سوى أيام محدودة.
سالم يحافظ
لا بديل ولا غنى عن الحارس الشاب جمال سالم الذي قدم موسمين رائعين رفقة أصحاب القمصان الحمراء واجتهد الحارس الشاب لتقديم نفسه على أفضل ما يكون حتى بات إبعاده عن مقعده أمرا بالغ الصعوبة وبعد انضمام الأوغندي الذي يحمل الجنسية السودانية للمعسكر التحضيري بأديس وجد الطريق ممهدا للدخول مباشرة للتشكيل الأساسي ليكون على موعد مع المواصلة في الدوري الممتاز والبطولة الأفريقية وهو أمر مؤكد تماما ما لم يتعرض للإصابة في ما تبقى من فترة للمعسكر التحضيري والمباريات الإعدادية التي سيؤديها الفريق في الدوحة والامارات.
ثنائية منتظرة بين فييرا والجلاد
على الرغم من أن علاء الدين يوسف يمضي فترة علاجية في الدوحة ولم يشارك بعد في تحضيرات الفريق غير أن المتابعات تؤكد أن ايميل لوك ينتظر تعافي اللاعب ليشارك إلى جوار أمير كمال، علاء الدين يوسف اتفق مع المدرب واخطره أنه سيكون لائقا للمشاركة في آخر تجارب الفريق التحضيرية وأكد له أنه سيكون في كامل مستواه في أول تجربة تحضيرية يخوضها وآخر تجربة للفريق ويولي لوك اهتماما متزايدا باللاعب على خلفية مشاهدته له في البطولة الأفريقية الموسم الماضي وهو يقدم مستويات مبهرة، فييرا سيلعب إلى جوار أمير كمال أبرز نجوم الموسم الماضي وأفضل مدافع في الدوري الممتاز وهي ثنائية ستستمر في الموسم الجديد لتمنح خط دفاع المريخ الثبات والاستقرار المطلوب.
تغيير وحيد في وسط الملعب
قد يعاني المريخ خلال النصف الأول من الموسم في وظيفة محور الارتكاز التي شهدت وفرة ملحوظة في الموسم الماضي بوجود أربعة لاعبين متميزين منحوا خط الوسط قوة كبيرة غير أن رحيل أيمن سعيد وغياب شرف شيبون سيدفع لوك إلى التفكير في عمر بخيت ليلعب جوار سالمون جابسون الذي يجتهد بشدة ليستعيد توازنه وجهوزيته بعد أن قدم موسما للذكرى، وعلى الجانب الآخر لم يهدر الصاعد إبراهومه الفرصة وقدم نفسه بشكل متميز ليكون واحدا من لاعبين ينتظر أن يشكلوا قوام التشكيلة النهائية، بينما سيكون ضفر إضافة جيدة في محور الارتكاز حال قرر لوك توظيفه في وظيفة تمثل واحدة من المشاكل التي قد يعاني منها الفريق، بينما يتعين على لوك المفاضلة والاختيار في وظيفة الوسط المتقدم في وجود ترسانة من النجوم المميزين غير أن الأولوية منحها المدرب لأوكراه، وكوفي، وعلى الجانب الاخر يوجد في وظيفة الوسط أيضا راجي عبد العاطي والوك اكيج الذي خرج من السباق بسبب المشاكل في تسجيله وإحالة أمره للفيفا.
عطرون ينهي معاناة سنين
عانى المريخ بشدة في وظيفة الأطراف على الرغم من وجود لاعبين متخصصين مثل مصعب عمر، بلة جابر واضطر المدرب لتوليف رمضان عجب الذي تعرض للإصابة في أول تجربة إعدادية مفسحا المجال لعماد عطرون الذي قدم مباراة متميزة أمام التعاون وبدا واضحا أن الوافد الجديد قد ينهي معاناة سنوات ما يمنح الفرصة لتوظيف الجوكر رمضان عجب، بينما سيكون بخيت خميس منافسا شرسا لمصعب عمر الذي أعاد قيده في التسجيلات الماضية غير أنه لم يتمكن من إقناع أنصار الأحمر واي صحوة من خميس ستحيل مصعب إلى مقاعد البدلاء.
السرعة والقوة عنوان خط الهجوم
نجح محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة في العودة للمريخ بعد أن قدم نفسه بشكل مختلف في هلال الأبيض بعد فترة إعارة لمدة ستة أشهر فقط نال خلالها لقب الهداف لتكون عودته للمريخ بعد فترة تألق قرنها فعليا خلال المعسكر التحضيري ليشكل مع زميله بكري المدينة قوة هجومية مرعبة سيعتمد عليها البلجيكي في الموسم الجديد وهو أمر سيصعب من مهمة مامادو تراوري الذي ينتظر فرصته الاخيرة هذا الموسم غير أن من المؤكد أن العقرب وعنكبة سيقودان المقدمة الهجومية ما لم يتعرض أحدهما للإصابة مفسحا المجال أمام المالي العائد برغبة كبيرة لتسويق نفسه وتقديمها في موسمه الاخير في السودان، وسيجتهد الثنائي عبده جابر وخالد النعسان للمشاركة بصفة اساسية في تشكيلة البلجيكي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يمتع جماهير الجالية ويكسب تجربة هجر بثنائية عنكبة ومصعب 	

كسب المريخ نتيجة التجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها أمام هجر السعودي عصر أمس بملعب أكاديمية اسباير القطرية بهدفين دون رد وذلك بعد تجربة مميزة شهدت تطوراً لافتاً في مستوى الفرقة الحمراء خاصة في الشوط الثاني الذي ظهر فيه المريخ بلياقة بدنية وذهنية ممتازة ساعدته على حسم المباراة بعد أن انتهى الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي لكن عاد المريخ بقوة في الشوط الثاني وقدم أفضل مالديه وسجل ثنائية رائعة بواسطة عنكبة في الدقيقة 55 مستفيدً من تمريرة بكري المدينة المحسنة, ثم عاد مصعب عمر ليضيف الهدف الثاني بلعبة رائعة من ضربة ثابتة خارج منطقة الجزاء, وتألق أكثر من لاعب بشكل لافت في التجربة مما جعل البلجيكي لوك ايمال يطمئن أكثر على جاهزية عناصره للموسم الجديد وكان سالمون النجم الأبرز في المباراة إلى جانب إبراهيم محجوب وأوكراه وبكري وعنكبة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلجيكي هجر يصف الأحمر بالفريق الكبير.. ولوك إيمال سعيد بالظهور المميز لفريقه 	

عبّر البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء عن ارتياحه الشديد للأداء الجيد لفريقه أمام هجر السعودي وأبدى سعادته بتحقيق فريقه لأول انتصار له في التجارب الإعدادية التي يخوضها استعداداً للموسم الجديد لافتاً إلى أن تجربة الأمس تحدثت عن تقدم واضح في الجانب الفني والبدني متوقعاً أن يمنح النصر دفعة معنوية مهمة لفريقه حتى يستعد بشكل أفضل للموسم الجديد وأفاد ايمال أن فريقه بدأ يلعب بدرجة عالية من الانسجام والتفاهم وتراجعت الأخطاء بنسبة كبيرة وأصبح الفريق يلعب كرة جميلة وممرحلة مثلما أصبحت المقدمة الهجومية تتحرك بايجابية أكثر وتسهم في تسجيل الأهداف متوقعاً أن تنتهي ظاهرة الفرص المهدرة والأخطاء الدفاعية حتى يمضي فريقه نحو الأفضل، ولم ينسى البلجيكي لوك ايمال أن يدوّن على صفحته على الفيس بوك سعادته بأول انتصار يحققه مع المريخ بعد تعاقده معه مؤخراً وبدا ايمال سعيداً بالانتصار الأول عندما نشر له صورة عقب المباراة على صفحته بالفيسبوك مبدياً فيها سعادته بالانتصار الذي حققه الأحمر على هجر السعودي عصر أمس.

بلجيكي هجر السعودي يصف المريخ بالفريق الكبير

قال البلجيكي ستيفان ديمول مدرب هجر السعودي إن فريقه خسر أمام فريق كبير ومميز ويلعب كرة جميلة وهو المريخ الذي استحق النصر لأنه قدم كرة قدم حقيقية ولعب بمستوى مميز للغاية وأشار إلى أن فريقه كان يمكن أن يتفادى الخسارة لولا الأخطاء الفردية التي أجبرت على شباكه على الثنائية مبيناً أن الهدف الأول جاء في وقتٍ كان فيه فريقه يقود هجمة خطيرة على مرمى المريخ انتهت بركنية فارتدت الهجمة بسرعة واستفاد المريخ من سرعة عناصره في تسجيل الهدف الأول في حين نتج الهدف الثاني من ضربة ثابتة لم يتم التعامل معها بالشكل المطلوب ذاكراً أن فريقه استفاد كثيراً من كل السلبيات التي ظهرت في هذه التجربة بعد أن تلقى أول خسارة له في معسكره الإعدادي في الدوحة الذي امتد لعشرة أيام مؤكداً أن فريقه سيعود للسعودية بمكاسب عديدة حتى يظهر بشكل أفضل في المباريات المتبقية له في دوري عبد اللطيف جميل.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراوري يقود المريخ اليوم في تجربة جديدة أمام الشيحانية القطري.. وتأمين على تجربة الكازاخستاني بدبي 

يخوض المريخ في الخامسة والنصف من عصر اليوم على ملعب السيلية القطري ثالث تجاربه الإعدادية بالدوحة أمام فريق الشيحانية أحد أندية الدرجة الثانية بالدوري القطري, وقال الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة إن الجهاز الفني يريد الاستفادة من هذه التجربة في إتاحة الفرصة للعديد من العناصر التي لم تظهر في التجارب السابقة بسبب انضمامها للتحضيرات في وقتٍ متأخر متوقعاً أن يشارك تراوري في تجربة اليوم حتى يتأكد الجهاز الفني من صدق حديث اللاعب الذي أكد أنه كان يشارك في التدريبات بانتظام وأنه الآن في كامل جاهزيته لتقديم خدماته للفريق مثلما سيقف المدرب على مدى جاهزية ضفر ومجدي عبد اللطيف وكريم الحسن والعديد من العناصر التي لم تكن تشارك في التجارب السابقة لعدم اكتمال جاهزيتها ورأى عادل أن هذه التجربة مهمة للغاية لأنها تساعد الجهاز الفني في تحقيق ما يخطط له في الوصول بجميع العناصر إلى درجة عالية من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية .

 لمريخ يواجه بطل كازخستان يوم الجمعة المقبل بدبي

تأكد رسمياً أن يخوض المريخ مباراة ودية أمام بطل كازخستان يوم الجمعة المقبل بملعب الوصل بدبي حيث تأتي المباراة ضمن مهرجان تكريم نجوم الوصل المعتزلين، وقد تم التأمين على المباراة من خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي انعقد ظهر أمس بنادي الوصل حيث مثّل المريخ فيه محي الدين عبد التام نائب الأمين العام للنادي وقدمت الدعوة للنجم الدولي السابق الفاضل سانتو للمشاركة بالمباراة الاستعراضية لقدامى اللاعبين وسيصل المريخ لدبي يوم الاربعاء المقبل من الدوحة ليغادرها عقب المباراة للخرطوم تأهباً لخوض أول مباراة له في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز أمام مريخ كوستي بامدرمان .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابطة مشجعي المريخ بالدوحة في انتظار ونسي لتوقيع التوأمة مع العربي 	

تنتظر رابطة مشجعي المريخ بالدوحة وصول رئيس النادي المهندس أسامة ونسي من أجل توقيع التوأمة مع نادي العربي القطري إلى جانب التوقيع على بروتكول التعاون بين الناديين والذي سيحقق العديد من المكاسب للمريخ بعد أن فتح العربي القطري ملعبه للمريخ حتى يتدرب عليه يومياً، وعلى صعيد متصل أجّلت رابطة مشجعي المريخ البرنامج المصاحب لزيارة الأحمر للدوحة والذي ستُقام على هامشه احتفالية كبرى يغني فيها العملاق محمد الأمين إلى وقتٍ لاحق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبوجريشة: المجلس لم يستشرني بخصوص تعيين مدير كرة

قال الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة إن المجلس لم يستشره في تعيين الكابتن محمد موسى مديراً للكرة بالمريخ مؤكداً أنه سيدرس هذا الموضوع مع المجلس بعد العودة للخرطوم حتى تسير الأمور بطريقة صحيحة، وجدّد أبوجريشة تأكيداته بمشاركة تراوري في تجربة اليوم مشيراً إلى أن كل العناصر الآن تشارك في التدريبات وأن عقد الفريق اكتمل تماماً بعد وصول تراوري ولم يعد هناك أي لاعب بعيد عن التحضيرات باستثناء رمضان عجب متوقعاً أن يعود اللاعب للمشاركة في تدريبات الفريق بصورة طبيعية في غضون خمسة أيام من الآن، وكشف أبوجريشة عن الأسباب التي أدت لعدم مشاركة كوفي في تجربة الأمس أمام هجر مشيراً إلى أنه عانى من إصابة خفيفة في تدريب أمس الأول لذلك فضّل الجهاز الفني منحه الراحة المطلوبة متوقعاً أن يشارك كوفي بصورة طبيعية في تجربة اليوم أمام الشيحاني القطري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
تواريخ الخرمجة ستخدم الهلال أيضاً 	

o لن تتوقف تقديم الخدمات من جانب لجنة الخرمجة للهلال و لن تقتصر فقط على جدول المباريات فهناك تواريخ المباريات سيظهر في مقبل الأيام.

o لاحظنا الخلل في القرعة التي سحبت وظهرت في شاشة العرض أرقام ثم تم السحب وتعويض الارقام بارقام أخرى غير التي في شاشة العرض.

o ما فعلته لجنة البرمجة يوضح ان اللجنة ليس همها عدالة المنافسة ولكن كان همهم توجيه القرعة فقط ولا شيء غير ذلك.

o فما الذي يجعل اللجنة تضع امامها ارقام وبدل ان تسحب القرعة على هذا الأساس فضلت ان تفرغ الأرقام لأسماء الأندية حتى يتسنى لها توجيه المباريات كيفما اتفقت اهواءهم.

o يلعب المريخ في الأسابيع الأولى في الخرطوم ويلعب الهلال خارج العاصمة ويعود وقت الخريف والامطار ليلعب هنا على ملعبه داخل الخرطوم.

o بالنسبة للمريخ فانه سيلعب في عز الخريف في الولايات وذلك ليس بالاهمية بمكان اذا كانت القرعة عادلة ولم يتم فيها تعويض رقم برقم آخر.

o فقبل تعويض الأرقام بالصورة الخاطئة كانت كل الفرص متكافئة وكل الأندية تلعب داخل وخارج الخرطوم في نفس الوقت وسيلعب المريخ كما الخرطوم الوطني ومثل الهلال.

o ولكن لسبب يعلمه من غيّر الأرقام وأخطأ في تعويض ارقام معينة جاءت القرعة هكذا تخدم الهلال فقط وتجعله يلعب في الخريف داخل استاده بينما بقية الأندية العاصمية تخوض الوحل والطين في الولايات.

o عندما سأل الأستاذ أبو زيد محمد مبرمج القرعة عن الخطأ الذى حدث بتعويض رقم بدل رقم قيل له ان الاتحاد في موضوع اتهام لذلك ستُترك الأمور كما هي .!!

o هكذا كان الرد حين أخبرهم بأن هناك خطأ وعليكم بتصحيحه بمعنى ان عدالة المنافسة ليست مهمة ولا تقليل صرف الأندية مهم بل ما يهم هو أن الاتحاد في موضع اتهام واذا تم تصحيح الوضع سيزداد الامر سوءاً.

o القرعة منحت الهلال وضعية افضل من بقية كل الأندية ونفس القرعة ارهقت كل أندية الممتاز بالسفر لمدينة ولائية على فترتين مختلفتين بالسفر والعودة.

o اما الجانب المتوقع والذي ستخدم فيه لجنة الخرمجة الهلال هو تواريخ المباريات فكما حدث في الموسم المنصرم والذي يليه ستوضع تواريخ تمكن الهلال أن يلعب على نتائج مباريات المريخ.

o ولن تكون هناك عدالة طالما ان هناك من يقع في الخطأ ولا يحاسب ولا يصحح الخطأ.

o لن يضعوا تواريخ المباريات الا كما حدث الموسم المنصرم وجعلت الهلال يلعب على نتائج المريخ.

o لن يستشيروا متخصص او انسان ذو ضمير يتعامل بالأرقام بل ستوضع تواريخ تجعل الهلال يلعب على نتائج مباريات المريخ.

o جرس انذار نقرعه لمجلس المريخ بأن يتوخى الحذر من المسرحية التي ستكتمل فصولها بوضع تواريخ تجعل الهلال ينتظر مباريات المريخ ويلعب عليها.

o والوقت الآن يسمح للجنة البرمجة أن تضع تواريخاً تكفل العدالة لكل الأندية ويراعوا الله في الأمانة التي كُلفوا بها.

o تصادف اليوم الذكرى الثالثة لرحيل الأسطورة محمود عبد العزيز نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة و لآله و ذويه الصبر و السلوان

o ولرفاقنا الحواتة أبقوا الصمود ما تبقوا زيف.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع
هيثم كابو 
أبقوا الصمود 	

* عندما أشارت عقارب الساعة الى السادسة مساء الخميس السابع عشر من يناير قبل ثلاثة أعوام من اليوم كانت الطائرة الرئاسية (الانتنوف 74) تفرد جناحيها الآليين استعداداً للإقلاع من مطار (ماركا) الأردني بعمان في طريقها إلى العاصمة السودانية التي خرجت عن بكرة أبيها منذ الصباح تبكي رحيل فنان الشباب محمود عبدالعزيز الذي أسلم الروح لبارئها في التاسعة والنصف من صباح ذات اليوم في الوقت الذي اقتحمت فيه بعض الجماهير المكلومة مطار الخرطوم وعرقلت حركة الملاحة الجوية في انتظار وصول (الانتنوف 74) التي غادرت الخرطوم في الظهر حتى تعود بجثمان (الحوت) في المساء ..!!

* الجثمان الملفوف بعلم السودان يقبع في الجزء الخلفي من الطائرة الرئاسية التابعة لجهاز الامن والمخابرات الوطني، بينما يقف الفريق عبدالقادر يوسف على قدميه مخففاً على الجالسين بالطائرة الأحزان مع أنه لم يكن أقل منهم ألماً وحسرة ..!!

* ودع كل من أسرة الراحل محمود عبدالعزيز ممثلة في (والدته فائزة وشقيقه مامون وابنه مصعب وخاله امين محمد طاهر) والفنانين الشابين مصطفى البربري وصلاح ولي والشاب المهذب (حنين مزازيك) وشخصي طاقم السفارة السودانية الذي كان في وداع الطائرة تلفه الأحزان إزاراً ورداء ..!!

* انفجر مامون عبد العزيز بالبكاء بمجرد دخوله الطائرة مع أنه كان صابراً ومتماسكاً منذ وصوله مع شقيقه للأردن .. وبدأ كل من مصعب محمود وأمين في تلاوة القرآن في الكرسيين المجاورين للجثمان حيث لا تفصلهما منه سوى ستارة زرقاء ..!

* هاهو النقيب نورين الإمام من الطيران الرئاسي بجهاز الأمن الذي رافق مساعد المدير العام آنذاك في رحلته يتحرك يمنة ويسرى يواسي والدة محمود مرة ويتبادل أطراف الحديث معي مرة أخرى ..!!

* غسلت الدموع وجه المطرب الشاب صلاح ولي الذي جاء لعمان قبل يوم واحد من وفاة محمود ليطمئن عليه، بينما بكاء مصطفى البربري لم ينقطع أبداً ..!!

* العائدون من عمان يتقطعون ألماً، فما أقسى أن تأتي لوطنك وأنت تحمل نعش عزيز أحبه الجميع بعمق وعشقوه بصدق .. يسرح المرء بخياله بعيداً ويصل الخرطوم قبل أن تقطع الطائرة نصف المساحة ويبدأ في تخيل الأسى الذي يلف الناس هناك والفجيعة التي اعتصرتهم والألم الذي سكن قلوبهم .

* لو أن ركاب الطائرة المكلومة منحوا أنفسهم حق التخيل لحجم الأسية بلا حد أدنى يكبح جماح آهاتهم فإن ما حدث في الخرطوم ساعتها لن يتوقعوه أبداً ولم يكن يخطر علي بالهم ..!!

* الشاب المضيف المهذب حذيفة الحسين يضع علي الطاولة عشرات الرجاءات حتي يشرب أحد الركاب جرعة ماء أو يرتشف كوب شاي قبل أن يضع ما يحمله بين يديه ، والطاقم الأوكراني المكون من (الكابتن فيتالي والمهندس الجوي الألكسندر) والملاح الجوي (فرس) يقطع المسافات بسرعة فائقة بمساعدة أمجد عربي مساعد الكابتن السوداني والمهندس الجوي هاشم الشامي ..!

* وصلنا الخرطوم في العاشرة من مساء ذاك اليوم الحزين ووجدنا البلاد قد تسربلت بالسواد وأعلن أهلها الحداد .. وللذين ارتفعت حواجبهم دهشة لمشاهدة التشييع المهيب وغير المسبوق للفنان العبقري محمود عبد العزيز ينبغي أن نقول ان الفتى الذي فجعت البلاد برحيله قبل ثلاثة أعوام يمثل أسطورة فنية حقيقية قلنا من قبل أن الناس لن يدركوا قيمتها إلا بعد عشرات السنين، وأشرنا الي أنهم حينها سيتحسرون علي عدم احتفائهم اللائق بموهبة هذا الفنان الذي يعتبر من أجمل الأصوات الغنائية التي صافحت الأذن السودانية في العشرين عاماً الماضية، كما أنه يعتبر (المالك الرسمي) لأعرض شرفة جماهيرية أطل من خلالها فنان شاب، لذا فقد أحبه الجمهور بوله وجنون وتفان، وظل اسمه مرتبطاً بالنجاح الفني الباذخ منذ انطلاقة مسيرته الغنائية ..!!

* أحدث (انقلاباً عاصفاً) في دنيا الفن عندما صدح مغنياً بصوته الطروب القوي ونبراته الرنانة الثاقبة، لذا لم يكن غريباً هذا التشييع المهيب الذي حظي به .. تفوق على أنداده وتجاوز من سبقوه، ووضع سقفاً عالٍ يصعب الوصول اليه لكل آت من بعده ..!!

* عبقريته لا جدال حولها ونبوغه الفني يعرفه كل صاحب أذن مرهفة وذائقة سليمة .. أبدع عندما ردد أغنيات العمالقة وأمتع السامعين عندما مرت الحقيبة من بين شفتيه مسكونة بعطر الأداء الآسر ، فأستحق حزمة من الألقاب بدأت بـ(الجان) و (الحوت) وصولاً الى (الساحر)..!

* بهر أبناء جيله وأدهش معاصريه وأعاد الشباب الى حظيرة الاستماع للغناء السوداني بعد أن خرجوا خلف كاظم الساهر ولطيفة وسميرة سعيد وعمرو دياب في رحلة ذهاب بلا إياب ..!!

* عندما يردد واحدة من أغنيات الحقيبة العتيقة كـ(الأهيف) تصبح (أغنية موسم) وترددها آلاف الحناجر في كل بقاع السودان وتطرب الأبدان وترسخ بالأذهان ..!!

* نزل خبر وفاته علي الجميع كالصاعقة .. خرجت الخرطوم عن بكرة أبيها تبكي فناناً شاباً يمثل أسطورة لن تتكرر قريباً .. ذرف الرجال الدموع .. دخل الشباب في نوبات بكاء حد الإغماء .. ونحيب الفتيات وعويل النساء يشق عنان السماء ..!!

* أضاف للفن في حياته مناطقاً جديدة، واتسعت رقعة الاستماع بفضل حنجرته، وأعاد الأراضي التي سلبتها العولمة بيديه ، وها هو بـ(موته) يهب الفن الإجلال ورفعة المقام ويدفع الجميع الى إعادة قراءة المفاهيم فتشييعه المهيب ألبس الغناء ثوب السطوة والاحترام ..!!

* الأعداد المليونية التي شاركت في بكاء ومراسم استقبال جثمان محمود عبد العزيز وتشييعه لم تخرج من (تحت الأرض) فهي كانت بيننا ، وكثير ما أشرنا الى حزب (الحواتة) العريض ورصدنا تفاعلاتهم وانفعالاتهم وقلنا انهم يمثلون قوة ضاربة ، ولكن أهل الفن – ناهيك عن غير المهتمين به – شككوا حينها في شهادتنا واعتبروا إفاداتنا ومقالاتنا نوعاً من التضخيم الزائد ، حتى جاء اليوم الذي فغروا فيه أفواههم دهشة واستغراب مع أن الأمر لعارفيه لا يحتاج لكثير ذهول واستعجاب ..!!

* اللهم نسألك لعبدك محمود الرحمة والغفران ..(إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون) .

نقوش متفرقة

* أكمل الحواتة استعداداتهم لإقامة تأبين مختلف مساء اليوم بإستاد المريخ؛ ولا غرابة أن تحتضن القلعة الحمراء ذكرى رحيل أحد ابنائها الأوفياء ممن أحبوا الزعيم وأجزلوا له العطاء ..!

* غداً نكتب بإذن الله تعالى عن علاقة (الحوت) بالزعيم وحبه الصارخ للمريخ ومجاهرته بذاك الحب الجارف في كل المنابر واللقاءات والجلسات ..!

* ظلت حواء الصفوة ولوداً تنجب الأفذاذ والموهبين وتقدم للبلاد أبرز الأدباء والمفكرين و وأميز الشعراء والفنانين ..!

* هل يريد كردنة التعاقد مع سادومبا مدرباً للياقة بنادي الهلال؛ أم أن الرجل نسى أحاديثه المتكررة عن ضرورة بناء فريق شاب و(حجوة متوسط الأعمار) ..!

* إذا أراد كردنة بلع تصريحاته التي ظل يطلقها مراراً عن التعاقد مع لاعبين صغار السن والاستعانة بشباب المحترفين، فبإمكان الناطقة فطومة معالجة القصة بتسجيل ساسا بشهادة تسنين ..!

* ساسا بالتسنين بدق الأربعين ..!

* اتسنني .. !

نقش أخير

* روح إن شاء الله في (تسنين) ..!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
ريال مدريد نادي عربي‏

□ في أنديتنا العربية هناك عدد من المقولات الشهيرة التي يطلقها غالبية المحللين والإعلاميين عندما تسقط إحدى الفرق في منافسة قارّية أو يتعرّض بعضها إلى خسائر متتالية أو اخفاقات إدارية قادت لبعض الكوارث الفنية.

□ مثل أن يقول أحد المحللين (لسنا كالأندية الأوروبية فنحن ما زلنا متأخرين) أو (كل عام يتم تغيير المدرب هذا لا يحدث في الأندية الأوروبية الكبرى) أو (مثل هذه الأخطاء الإدارية الساذجة لا نشاهدها في الأندية العالمية الكبرى) أو أشهر المقولات (هذا الرئيس غير جدير برئاسة النادي لأنه ارتكب عدد من الأخطاء) !!

□ في عالمنا العربي ظللنا نركّز فقط على (سلبياتنا) ولا نتطرّق لتحليل او تناول ما يحدث خلف دهاليز الأندية الأوروبية من أخطاء إدارية أو تعاقدات فاشلة أو سياسات عقيمة لأننا نرى فيها (الإحترافية كاملة الدسم) بحكم مشاهدة مباراة لمدة (90) دقيقة تنتهي بصافرة النهاية.

□ بينما في حقيقة الأمر أن القصور الإداري يصيب أيضاً كبريات الأندية العالمية بل (أغناها) وأعني هنا ريال مدريد الإسباني وتحديداً خلال فترة الرئاسة الثانية لفلورنتينو بيريز والتي بدأت في (مايو 2009).

□ صحيح أن النادي الملكي تصدّر أندية العالم كأفضلها ايرادات ولكن وجوده على رأس قائمة الأندية الأغنى لم ينعكس على واقع النتائج واحصائية البطولات.

□ خلال الفترة الجديدة التي تولى فيها بيريز رئاسة النادي (مايو 2009 حتى اليوم) نال الفريق بطولة الدوري الإسباني مرة واحدة في موسم (2012) وكأس ملك اسبانيا مرتين في (2011 و 2014) ودوري الأبطال وكأس السوبر في (2014) والسوبر الإسباني في (2012) وكأس العالم للأندية في (2014).

□ أما الغريم التقليدي برشلونة فقد حقق خلال نفس الفترة (4) دوري وبطولتي كأس و(4) سوبر اسباني و(3) دوري أبطال أوروبا و(3) سوبر أوروبي، و(3) كأس عالم للأندية.

□ تلك الأرقام تؤكّد أن بيريز قد رسب رسوباً شنيعاً أمام هيمنة البارسا وتفوقه تلك جزئية.

□ الجزئية الأخرى التي تضع البقع السوداء على ثوب بيريز الأبيض هى سلسلة من الأخطاء الإدارية التي اجتاحت النادي الملكي خلال الفترة الأخيرة.

□ أولاً : عدم استقرار الأجهزة الفنية فبعد اقالة انشيلوتي جاء بينيتيز وأقيل قبل أن يكمل عامه الأول وخلفه زيدان.

□ ثانياً : السيناريو الشهير الذي أحاط بصفقة انتقال حارس مانشستر يونايتد (دي خيا) والتي فشلت في دقائقها الأخيرة بسبب تخبّط النادي الملكي ومطاولات القبول بعرض المانيو.

□ ثالثاً :: بيع ايار ميندي (بنصف سعره) بعد عامين، وإعارة لوكاس سيلفا بعد (ثمانية أشهر فقط من ضمه) مع العلم أنه لم يشارك إلا في (3) مباريات فقط.

□ رابعاً : فضيحة إشراك اللاعب الموقوف (تشيريشيف) أمام قادش في ذهاب كأس الملك للموسم الحالي والذي كلّف النادي (الإقصاء) من البطولة في أكبر سقطة.

□ خامساً : إيقاف تعاقدات النادي الملكي من قبل الفيفا خلال الموسم (2016-2017) بسبب خرق قوانين التعاقد مع اللاعبين القصر والتي خرقها الريال في (ثمانية) عقود.

□ سادساً : عدم القدرة على مجاراة البارسا حيث تقابل الفريقان خلال فترة رئاسة فلورنتينو بيريز في مختلف المسابقات (26) مرة حقق فيها الريال الفوز في (7) وخسر في (13) وتعادل في (6).

□ سابعاً : عدم إنعكاس الإنفاق الكبير للنادي الملكي على نتائجه في مختلف المسابقات.

□ تلك هى إدارة ريال مدريد تحت رئاسة (فلونتينو بيريز) والأخير لتكون الصورة أكثر دقة لا يستعين (بإدارة الكرة) بل يبرم الصفقات بنفسه دون أي تدخّل من أحد.

□ هذا هو أحد أكبر أندية العالم الذي يتباهى محللوننا العرب بإحترافيته الإدارية دون أن يكشفون ولو جزء قليل خلف الكواليس من سوءاته الإدارية.

□ جمهور الريال لا يعنيه كم (ربح) النادي ولكنه ينتظر فقط (النتائج) وتحقيق البطولات وقبل كل ذلك (كسر) هيمنة البارسا.

□ حاجة أخيرة كده :: ثقة (كلوب) وارتباك (فان خال) عنوان معركة ليفربول ومانشستر يونايتد.
ّ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺟﻠﺴﺔ ﻣﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﺧﻴﺔ ﺑﺨﺼﻮﺹ ﻋﻨﻜﺒﺔ

ﺗﺨﻄﻂ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺧﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻱ ﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﺟﻠﺴﺔ ﻣﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻋﻨﻜﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺗﺎﻟﻖ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻻﻓﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻭﻥ ﻭﻫﺠﺮ .. ﻭﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻠﺴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮ ﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﺼﺮ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺧﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺧﺪﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﻴﺨﻮﺽ ﻣﻊ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
المريخ في الاتجاه الصحيح 	

* خسر المريخ أولى تجاربة الإعدادية أمام سان جورج الاثيوبى ..وتعادل في الثانية أمام التعاون السعودي وكسب الثالثة امام هجر السعودي وهو دلالة على ان الأحمر يسير في الاتجاه الصحيح.

* ودائماً العبرة هي بالاستفادة من المباريات وهو ما أسعد القاعدة الحمراء.

* من اثيوبيا للدوحة للامارات.. هو الزعيم الأوحد.

* عقب نهاية الموسم الافريقي للعام 2015 وفوز فريق مازيمبي الكنغولي بكأس البطولة واتحاد العاصمة بالمركز الثاني.

* سطر الأغلبية (على ضوء نتائج المريخ والهلال بالنقاط) بأن المريخ احتل المركز الثالث برصيد 3 نقاط بفوزه على مازيمبي.

* بينما للهلال نقطة واحدة بتعادله مع اتحاد العاصمة.. باللغة الدارجية طيش المجموعة.

* لم يعجب الحديث الأهلة فطفقوا يكتبون بعدم اهتمام الاتحاد الافريقي بالمراكز الثالث والرابع.

* بالأمس القريب وفى تصنيف الاتحاد الدولي للتاريخ والاحصاء الذي يعده كل عام لافضل الأندية الافريقية حل الزعيم في المركزالخامس.. والوصيف في المركز السادس خلف المريخ.

* وهي الحقيقة التي يحاول اعلام الوصيف في كل عام الدوران واللف حولها.

* حالياً اتضحت الرؤية تماما.

* ومهما حاولوا تغبيش الوعي لجماهيرهم ..سيظل المريخ في المقدمة وهم دائما في الخلف.

صدى ثان

* بالأمس تم وضع الترتيبات النهائية لمباراة للاحمر في الامارات.

* ودوماً الكبار تتسلط عليهم الأضواء ومطلوبون للتباري مع الفرق خارجياً.

* أي رياضي سوداني صغير او كبير اذا سألته عن الفريق السوداني الذي واجه بايرن ميونيخ بطل العالم للاندية قبل موسمين تأتي الإجابة دون تردد ..المريخ.

* سيواجه الزعيم فريق كازاخستان يوم الجمعة 22 من الشهر الجاري بالامارات بملعب الوصل بدبي.

* ودعوة خاصة جدا للنجم الكبير في حقبة السبعينيات والثمانينيات الفاضل سانتو (سيد الاسم) للمشاركة في المباراة الاستعراضية.

* تقوللي شنو ...تقوللي منو.

صدى قبل الأخير

* ضمن مباراة الأمس الودية بين المريخ وهجر السعودي استمتعنا بتعليق جيد ومواكب من الزميل عوض الجيد الكباشي من إذاعة هوى السودان.

* وكنا وكأننا نشاهد اللقاء في ارض الملعب بفضل الادراك الممتاز لعوض الجيد لمتطلبات وظيفة المعلق على المباريات من خلال المذياع.

* الا انه ومن خلال شوط اللعب الثاني أصابنا الإحباط الشديد عند ما تم تحويل دفة التعليق الى نزار عجب الذي قتل كل عناصر التشويق والاثارة للمباراة.

* نزار لا يستطيع توصيل المعلومة للمتلقي.

* في احدى الحالات سقط عطرون أرضا ..وتوقعنا بأن يبرر لنا سبب سقوطه.

* الا اننا فوجئنا بأنه يتحدث عن تنظيم قطر لبطولة كأس العالم عام 2022 .

* ولا أدري من هو العبقري الذي أتاح الفرصة لنزار عجيب ليسرح ويمرح كما يشاء دون ان يمنحنا التفاصيل للمباراة.

* لن استغرب اذا نالت إذاعة هوى السودان سخط جمهور المريخ وهي تتابع بحسرة نقل مباراة المريخ وهجر على طريقة نزار عجيب القميئة.

آخر الأصداء

* صحح الحارس جمال سالم أخطاء زملائه في مباراة الامس.. وهو المقصد الحقيقي لمدرب المريخ من التجارب الودية.

* وأحسب بأن من اخطأ بالأمس لن يكرر الخطأ في اي مباراة قادمة.

* بل يكون المستفيد الأول من ذلك.

* بالأمس ذكر الزميل هيثم صديق في عموده بأن اللاعب علي جعفر يلعب بقدميه الاثنين... حرام عليك يا هيثم...انت قاصد علي جعفر ولا الريح علي.

* الأهم هو الوصول للتشكيلة الأساسية خاصة مع اقتراب انطلاقة الدوري الممتاز.

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
فراقك ما كان لي ساهل 	

ضناني واقلق رقادي مني كان المجنون يقصر شوفي خوفي ولهفي الزيادي

الناس بي شوق نبيها

من المالح فاتو غادي انتي شوقك جابني تنقاسي اللحج فيها أول تبادي

(ابراهيم ابنعوف)

*انتصار المريخ على هجر أمس بهدفين أطلق المارد من قمقمه

..ارتفع الاداء رغم ان المدرب كل يوم يتفاجأ بلاعب جديد، مريخ سنة 16يشبه مريخ سنة 86 ذاك الذي كسر الدنيا من بعد.

.....

فرق.. الوالي يطلق على الطابق الثاني اسم شاخور والكاردينال يقول انه لا يغتدي بالطيب عبد الله.

.....

تحسر تراوري على غياب بلة والباشا... شكلو لسه ما عرف الوالي مافي.

......

عاتب جداً على صديقي مبارك البلال.. اشتري الدار لابني لكي يستفيد من امتحاناتها فاذا صفحتها الأخيرة صارت للجريمة أيضاً.

.......

ان كان هناك سوبر يمكن ان يقام، فتقسيمة ما بين الأحمر والأصفر

.....

توقعت أن يكبر افق اللاعبين أيضاً.. على مساوي وبشة ان يغفرا لهيثم مصطفى ما كان.. ربما احتاجا قريبا لرخصة تدريب.

......

لم أر طفلا سودانيا في برنامج ذا فويس للأطفال.. هل لم يطلبوا المشاركة ام هناك أمر آخر...لا أظن انه لا يوجد صوت جميل عندنا والابيض قد اخرجت لنا اصواتا مذهلة.. على نجوم الغد ان يجعلوا لنا منافسة للصغار جداً.. لنجد مستقبلا لكبار جداً عوضاً عن أصوات مثل الخيار والكوسة تنميها الكيماويات.

.......

تعاقد المريخ مع اختصاصي تغذية خطوة مقدرة.. قرأت افادات لأعظم محترف سوداني الفاضل سانتو تحدث عن التغذية وأثرها.. تحدث عن البيض نص استوا وكيف يمتن العضلة الخلفية.. فيديو الفاشري مهم.. لحمة بيض كوارع مديدة....ولكن مع خبير.

.......

التعازي لسعادة اللواء عبد المنعم النذير في وفاة والدته وللاخ ابو هريرة حسين في وفاة شقيقه..

.....

بعض الردود علي مزمل ذكرتني نكتة الزول العامل نفسه بيعرف انقليزي حتى جاء يوما خواجة فجاءوا له بزولهم ليتفاهم معه.. الخواجة يقول كلام وهو يرطن بلا اي معنى حتى وجد أم كف من الخواجة.. قال لهم الخواجة ضربني علشان ما مفروض أقعد معاكم هنا...

.....

التمديد للجنة التسيير حل.. لكن مع تدعيمها ببعض الوجوه الجديدة

.....

طلب مني صديق أن أعطيه رأيي في الحاج موكورو.. فقلت له .. لن ينتظر الحج في الكشوفات.. الحاج اتوبونغ حايطلع.

.....

لن اطمئن على المريخ حتي يأتيني خبر عن تألق جابسون.. جابسون لو كان في اوربا فسيبعد يايا العاجي عن المان سيتي.

.......

الخرطوم الوطني يفكر جادا على ما يبدو في وصافة المريخ هذا الموسم.

.......

عودة جمال الوالي تبقى متوقعة دوما.. عودة واسعة الانتظار.

.....

ننتظر تلفزة حقيقية

وتحليل حقيقي.. اصحاب اصحاب دي ما بتنفع.

أتمنى الاستعانة بميرفت حسين وسهام عمر من النيل الازرق وبفاطمة الصادق هذا الثالوث الانثوي عنده الحضور.

.....

شهادتي في محمد موسى ليست مجروحة.. نتمنى له التوفيق ..هي شهادة الجميع للمهندس.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إستاد المريخ سيظهر بمظهر غير مألوف في الموسم الجديد

تفيد متابعات الصدى أن إستاد المريخ لم يخضع حتى الآن لعمليات الصيانة المطلوبة التي تكفي لتجهيز القلعة الحمراء لتظهر بالمظهر الأنيق الذي اعتادت عليه الجماهير الحمراء في بداية كل موسم جديد وذلك لأن أعمال الصيانة والتحديث تحتاج إلى ميزانيات ضخمة لم تتوافر حتى الآن بعد أن انشغل المجلس بمستحقات اللاعبين ورواتبهم ومتطلبات فترة الإعداد الأمر الذي سيجعل إستاد المريخ يمثل مصدر مفاجأة سيئة وغير متوقعة للجماهير الحمراء في ظل الغياب التام لأعمال الصيانة والتحديث التي كانت تنشط بصورة واضحة في هذه الفترة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللواء مدني الحارث في إفادات مهمة لـ(الصدى): 	اجتماع الأمس الأخير لمجلس المريخ ولن نرضى بالتمديد الا للترتيب للجمعية العمومية
سنسلّم خطابنا للوزير اليوم بعد إجراء عدد من التعديلات في الصياغة وبعض الأعضاء رفضوا الاستمرار ولو ليوم

نصر حامد

سلّط اللواء مدني الحارث نائب رئيس نادي المريخ والذي ترأس الاجتماع الأخير لمجلس الإدارة ظهر أمس بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ الضوء على مخرجات الاجتماع وأشار إلى أنهم أمّنوا على تقديم خطاب رسمي للسيد وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم يستعرض فيه المجلس المهام التي أنجزها في فترة التكليف ونفى مدني أن تكون لمجلس المريخ الرغبة في البقاء لأطول فترة مؤكداً أنهم سيرفضون أي تمديد لفترة طويلة ولن يقبلوا الا بالتمديد لفترة وجيزة لا تزيد عن أسبوعين بما يكفي لانعقاد الجمعية العمومية كما تحدث الحارث عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.

قال مدني الحارث إنهم ناقشوا في اجتماع الأمس ملف الاستثمار وأشادوا بالعمل الكبير الذي يقوم به قطاع الاستثمار من أجل توفير استثمارات ثابتة تحقق عائدات مُجزية تساعد المريخ على تجاوز معاناته في ملف المال لافتاً إلى أن قطاع الاستثمار يقوم بعمل كبير ستظهر نتائجه في وقتٍ قريب لذلك أشاد المجلس بالعمل الكبير الذي يقوم به هذا القطاع من أجل توفير استثمارات نموذجية للمريخ بالاستفادة من الامكانيات الضخمة المتاحة للمريخ في دار النادي وفي القطعة الاستثمارية المملوكة للأحمر في منطقة الحتانة بأمدرمان وأبان الحارث أنهم حرصوا على الجوانب القانونية في كل الاتفاقات المتعلقة بالاستثمار من أجل المحافظة على حقوق نادي المريخ وأكد الحارث أن المجلس وبرغم أن فترته على وشك الانتهاء لكنه حريص على متابعة ملف الاستثمار حتى يسلّم المجلس الجديد مشاريع استثمارية ناجحة ورابحة لتنفيذها حتى يعود خيرها على المريخ لينعم بالاستقرار المالي وينعتق تماماً من جيوب الأفراد.

معسكر الإمارات رهين بموافقة الاتحاد

قال اللواء مدني الحارث إن كل الترتيبات المتعلقة بسفر بعثة المريخ إلى دبي لإقامة معسكر إعدادي قصير المدى تتخلله تجربة إعدادية أمام بطل كازخستان اكتملت بنجاح بعد أن وصلت تأشيرات الدخول لكن الحارث عاد وأشار إلى أن الأمر يتوقف على موافقة الاتحاد الإماراتي لأن المريخ تلقى ما يفيد باكتمال كل الترتيبات المتعلقة بزيارته لدبي لكنه يرفض أن يلعب دون موافقة رسمية من الاتحاد الإماراتي لكرة القدم متوقعاً أن تتم الخطوة اليوم بإرسال الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم خطاباً رسمياً للاتحاد الإماراتي من أجل الحصول على موافقته على أداء تلك المباراة مشيراً إلى أن كافة الترتيبات المتعلقة بالرحلة اكتملت تماماً بعد أن تواصل المجلس مع نائب الأمين العام السيد محي الدين عبد التام المتواجد في دبي لكن المجلس حريص على أن تتم الخطوة بموافقة الاتحاد الإماراتي لكرة القدم.

اجتماع الأمس الأخير

قال مدني الحارث إن الاجتماع الذي عقده مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أمس يُعتبر الأخير للجنة التسيير المريخية لأن تكليف اللجنة ينتهي في العشرين من يناير والاجتماعات تُعقد بصورة دورية كل يوم سبت وعندما يحل السبت المقبل سيكون عمر اللجنة قد انتهى قبل ساعات، ونفى مدني أن تكون لجنة التسيير المريخية راغبة بشدة في التمديد لها لفترة أخرى مؤكداً أن اللجنة حريصة على عودة الديمقراطية لنادي المريخ في أسرع وقت ممكن لافتاً إلى أن الخطاب الذي كان من المفترض أن تسلمه لجنة التسيير للسيد وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم في وقتٍ سابق تأجل لبعض الوقت بسبب تعديلات في الصياغة وتمّت تلك التعديلات وأمّن عليها الأعضاء في اجتماع الأمس وسيتم رفع الخطاب اليوم للسيد الوزير لافتاً إلى أنهم استعرضوا في ذلك الخطاب الملفات التي أنجزتها اللجنة والعمل الذي قامت به على صعيد التسجيلات والتعاقد مع جهاز فني جديد والعضوية والاستثمار نافياً بشدة أن تكون اللجنة قد طلبت في هذا الخطاب من الوزير تمديد عمرها لفترة أخرى وأضاف: نرفض التمديد الا لفترة وجيزة لا تزيد عن أسبوعين حتى لا يحدث أي فراغ إداري في هذه الفترة التي ستكون بغرض الترتيب لانعقاد الجمعية العمومية وفور اكتمال إجراءاتها وانتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد على استعداد للرحيل فوراً وليست لدينا أي رغبة في المناصب الا من باب أداء أمانة التكليف والترتيب للجمعية العمومية وتسليم المهمة للمجلس المقبل، وأفاد الحارث أن عدد من أعضاء لجنة التسيير المريخية يرفضون العمل ولو ليوم واحد بعد انتهاء فترة التكليف وأنهم يتحركون في كل الاتجاهات من أجل إقناع هؤلاء الأعضاء بتحمل المسئولية لوقتٍ وجيز يتم فيه الترتيب لانعقاد الجمعية العمومية لتنتخب مجلس إدارة جديد وبعد ذلك سترحل لجنة التسيير المريخية.

القرار ليس بيد الوزير

قال مدني الحارث إن لجنة التسيير لا تمتلك حق تقرير مصيرها بتمديد أجلها أو إنهاء تكليفها بانتهاء الفترة المحددة في خطاب التكليف مشيراً إلى أن القرار الأخير بيد الوزير وبعد دراسته للخطاب الذي ستدفع به لجنة التسيير المريخية اليوم سيصدر قراره بشأن اللجنة مؤكداً أن غالبية الأعضاء ليست لديهم أي رغبة في البقاء ولو ليوم واحد لكنهم سيمارسون ضغوطاً كثيفة على الأعضاء لتحمل المسئولية حتى موعد انعقاد الجمعية العمومية.

قضية شيبوب بيد الاتحاد

نفى مدني الحارث أن يكون مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ قد أهمل ملف اللاعب شرف شيبوب مشيراً إلى أن المجلس تحرك مع الجهات القانونية ودفع بمذكرة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وشرح فيها موقف النادي من اللاعب شرف شيبوب ووضع اتحاد الكرة في الصورة بخصوص كل المخالفات التي بدرت من اللاعبين مشيراً إلى أن القرار الآن أصبح بيد الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وسيكتفي المريخ بمتابعة القضية عبر لجنة مختصة حتى يحافظ على حقوق النادي دون أي تفريط.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المهندس محي الدين عبد التام في إفادات مهمة لـ(الصدى) من دبي: المريخ سيحصل على مبلغ مالي معتبر من مباراته أمام الكازخستاني بدبي
الشركة الراعية ستتكفل بكل منصرفات رحلة الأحمر إلى دبي والبرنامج الإعدادي يمضي بصورة جيدة

شمس الدين الأمين

أشاد السيد محي الدين عبد التام نائب الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بسير تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء للموسم الجديد مشيراً إلى أنه من خلال تواجده في دبي حسم أمر المباراة الاحتفالية التي سيخوضها المريخ أمام أوكجيتبيس الكازخستاني مشيراً إلى أن تلك التجربة ستحقق العديد من المكاسب الفنية والمالية لنادي المريخ بعد أن أمّن الجهاز الفني بالفرقة الحمراء على تلك التجربة مشيراً إلى أنه عقد مؤتمراً صحفياً في دبي أمس برفقة اللجنة المنظمة للمباراة وتم من خلاله الإعلان عن كافة تفاصيل التجربة التي سيخوضها الأحمر بدبي.

أكد محي الدين عبد التام أن مباراة المريخ أمام أوكجيتبيس الكازخستاني ستُقام رسمياً في الثاني والعشرين من يناير الحالي بدبي على ملعب نادي الوصل على أن يعود المريخ للخرطوم في الثالث والعشرين من ذات الشهر حتى يستعد لمباراته الأولى في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز أمام مريخ كوستي بعد ثلاثة أيام من عودته للخرطوم متوقعاً أن يكون الأحمر قد عاد وهو في كامل جاهزيته الفنية والبدنية ليعلن عن نفسه بقوة في الدوري الممتاز ويستفيد من مبارياته في تجهيز نفسه بالشكل المطلوب لمسابقة دوري الأبطال وأبان عبد التام أنه وفي فترة تواجده بدبي أكمل كافة التفاصيل والاتفاقات المتعلقة بالمباراة الاحتفالية التي سيخوضها المريخ أمام الكازخستاني في الساعة السادسة من مساء يوم الجمعة المقبل بعد أن تم الاتفاق على كافة تفاصيل تلك المباراة والفقرات المصاحبة لها مشيراً إلى أنه وعلى شرف تلك المباراة سيتم تكريم قدامى لاعبي المنتخب الإماراتي الذين قدموا الكثير لهذا المنتخب العربي الشقيق مثلما سيتم تكريم عدد من أساطير الكرة في السودانية الذين لعبوا دوراً بارزاً في تقدم الكرة الإماراتية في مقدمتهم الكابتن الفاضل سانتو الذي قدم الكثير لنادي الوصل وبشارة عبد النضيف الذي مازال يقدم الكثير للكرة الإماراتية عبر نادي النصر مشيراً إلى أن الاتفاق الذي سيتم سيحصل المريخ بموجبه على مبلغ مالي معتبر ومُرضٍ بالنسبة لمجلس الإدارة مع تكفل الشركة الراعية لتلك المباراة بكافة منصرفات رحلة المريخ من الدوحة إلى دبي فضلاً عن توفير التذاكر والتأشيرات والإقامة في فندق موفمبيك بدبي الممزر وهو من الفنادق الفخمة من فئة الخمس نجوم وستتم استضافة 40 شخصاً من بعثة المريخ على حساب الشركة الراعية ووصف عبد التام العرض المقدم للأحمر لأداء تلك المباراة بالمميز لذلك وافق مجلس الإدارة عليه ورغم ذلك حرص على استشارة الجهاز الفني حول أداء تلك المباراة ومدى استفادة الفريق منها ووجد المجلس موافقة فورية من المدرب وبناءً على ذلك وافق على معسكر دبي رغم قصر فترته مشيراً إلى أن المريخ سيؤدي تدريبين إلى جانب التجربة الإعدادية التي سيخوضها أمام الكازخستاني لتكون هذه المباراة مسك ختام التجارب الإعدادية للفرقة الحمراء للموسم الجديد ليعود الفريق بعد ذلك للخرطوم ويكمل كافة تحضيراته لانطلاقة مشواره في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وأبان عبد التام أن المريخ سيغادر الدوحة عقب أداء تجربته الإعدادية الأخيرة أمام قطر القطري الثلاثاء المقبل مشيراً إلى أن البرنامج الإعدادي الذي وفّره المجلس لكرة القدم للموسم الجديد والذي اشتمل على ثلاثة معسكرات إعدادية في أديس أبابا والدوحة ودبي كان برنامجاً مثالياً وساعد الجهاز الفني في تنفيذ برنامج تحضيراته للموسم الجديد بالشكل المطلوب متوقعاً أن يعود الأحمر للخرطوم وهو في كامل جاهزيته الفنية والبدنية ليقدم أفضل مالديه في الموسم الجديد وأبان عبد التام أن مجلس المريخ قام بالدور المطلوب منه على أكمل وجه وحافظ على العناصر المميزة التي قادت الفريق في الموسم الماضي للوصول إلى نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال ودعم الأحمر بعناصر نوعية في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية ووفّر برنامجاً إعدادياً مثالياً لفريق الكرة حتى أعد نفسه بصورة أكثر من رائعة للموسم الجديد وأصبحت الكرة الآن في ملعب الجماهير الحمراء حتى تقوم بدورها على أكمل وجه في مناصرة الفريق وتشجيعه في جميع المباريات التي سيخوضها في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ومن بعدها دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

نطمح في ظهور أفريقي قوي

أكد محي الدين عبد التام حرص مجلس المريخ على ظهور فريق الكرة بصورة مشرفة في مسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا بعد أن ارتفع سقف الطموحات عقب وصول المريخ في الموسم الماضي إلى نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال ورأى عبد التام أن أداء المريخ لست مباريات في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز قبل انطلاقة مشواره في دوري الأبطال من شأنه أن يساعد فريق الكرة على الإعلان عن نفسه بقوة من أول وهلة في البطولة الأفريقية حتى يحقق الأحمر أحلام وطموحات جماهيره.

المريخ يؤمّن على إنهاء معسكره بالدوحة بمواجهة قطر القطري

أمّن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ على رحلة دبي وقرر إنهاء معسكر الفريق الإعدادي في العاصمة القطرية الدوحة بالتجربة الإعدادية التي سيخوضها الفريق يوم الثلاثاء المقبل أمام قطر القطري الذي وافق رسمياً على التباري مع المريخ وبعدها سيغادر الأحمر إلى دبي وسيؤدي المريخ تدريباً وحيداً في دبي قبل يوم من مباراته أمام بطل كازخستان على أن يعود للخرطوم في الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الحالي.


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*قضية شيبوب بيد الاتحاد

نفى مدني الحارث أن يكون مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ قد أهمل ملف اللاعب شرف شيبوب مشيراً إلى أن المجلس تحرك مع الجهات القانونية ودفع بمذكرة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وشرح فيها موقف النادي من اللاعب شرف شيبوب ووضع اتحاد الكرة في الصورة بخصوص كل المخالفات التي بدرت من اللاعبين مشيراً إلى أن القرار الآن أصبح بيد الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وسيكتفي المريخ بمتابعة القضية عبر لجنة مختصة حتى يحافظ على حقوق النادي دون أي تفريط.


الخواجات بدرى قالوا لو داير تفشل اى عمل كتر ليه اللجان .... شيبوب قال المريخ ما قدر يعاقب تراورى حيقدر يعاقبنى ... لك الله يا مريخ السعد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أعضاء مجلس المريخ يتابعون تدريبات الفرق السنية 

حرص ثلاثي مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الرشيد الطاهر أمين المال والمهندس حسن الوسيلة ومعتصم مالك عضوي المجلس برفقة الأستاذ حسن يوسف مدير المكتب التنفيذي وكمال دحية مدير الإستاد على متابعة تدريبات الفرق السنية بالمريخ من أجل الاطمئنان على سير إعداد تلك الفرق وأشاد قطاع المراحل السنية بالمريخ بالاهتمام الكبير من المجلس بالفرق السنية حيث حرص طارق سيد المعتصم رئيس القطاع على استقبال قيادات مجلس المريخ وأشار إلى أن الإعداد يمضي بصورة جيدة وقال إن الزيارة وجدت صدىً طيباً لدى اللاعبين الذين عرفوا درجة اهتمام المجلس بالفرق السنية التي ينتظر منها الكثير في المستقبل القريب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عااجل: رفض طلب كتلة اندية الممتاز بتأجيل الدوري

خاص: (كورة سودانية) تفيد المتابعات ان اتحاد الكرة السوداني رفض طلب كتلة اندية الدوري الممتاز التي تقدمت به رسميا ظهر اليوم عقب اجتماعها بالخرطوم .. وقد بررت طلب التأجيل لضيف فترة الاعداد قبل انطلاق الدوري.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* (كورة سودانية) تكشف الاسباب الحقيقية لتأجيل مناقشة تقرير رحلة اديس في اجتماع مجلس المريخ


خاص: (كورة سودانية)
توصلت (كورة سودانية) في الكشف عن الاسباب الحقيقية وراء تأجيل النظر في تقرير رحلة معسكر المريخ الي اديس ابابا الذي قدمه الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة مدير القطاع الرياضي وذلك الي حين عودة بعثة الفريق من معسكر الدوحة لمناقشة تقريري المعسكر الاعدادي بقطر واثيوبيا في وقت واحد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
متى يتدفق المال يا ونسي ؟

* من خلال متابعتنا لسير الأمور داخل لجنة التسيير وصلنا لقناعة مطلقة إن عدداً من أعضاء اللجنة وفي مقدمتهم رئيسها الباشمهندس أسامة ونسي لا يملكون نية الترجل وإفساح المجال للجنة جديدة أو الإعداد لجمعية عمومية قادمة.
* وهذه القناعة وضحت من خلال مخاطبة اللجنة لوزير الولائي ومن خلال رغبة بعض أهل المريخ بمخاطبة الوزير اليسع بالتمديد للجنة لثلاثة أشهر أخرى.
* وإن كان الإخوة في لجنة التسيير غير راغبين في الإستمرار لتصدوا لكل التحركات الرامية للتمديد لهم وهنا نتأكد ونتيقن أن لجنة التسيير ينوون الإستمرار دون إكتراث لما تترتب عليه هذه الإستمرارية.
* ليس عيباً أن تستمر اللجنة ولا نعارض سيرها أصلاً ولكن نطالب بإستمرارها وفقاً لمنطق وليس بالظرف المعوج الحالي فغياب المال يشكل كارثة الكوارث للجنة التسيير ومعروف أن المال غير موجود ولا توجد بشريات تلوح في الأفق بأن المال سيتدفق.
* من قبل تحدث رئيس اللجنة أسامة ونسي مؤكداً أن شهر يناير الحالي سيشهد تدفقاً للمال بسبب القيود المحاسبية التي تتعلق بنهاية أي عام ولكن حتى اللحظة لم نرَ تدفقاً للمال ولا أعتقد أن هناك تدفقاً سيهطل على أرض المريخ وهذا يعني أن كل ما يحدث لا يتجاوز مربع الوعود والتطمينات لأهل المريخ ولا نريد القول إنها (تخدير) لشعب المريخ لا أكثر.
* على الإخوة في لجنة التسيير أن يعلموا جيداً أنه بغير مال لا يمكن لدولاب العمل أن يسير خطوة واحدة وفي ظل الإصرار على عدم الترجل في غياب المال فسيتضرر المريخ كثيرًا مما يحدث وعندها لن تفيد الإستقالة شيئاً وستجد لجنة التسيير نفسها مشيعة بغضب أهل المريخ الذي يحمل في جوفه كثيراً من التفاصيل.
* وضح تماماً وبصورة جلية أن هناك أياماً صعيبة وعصيبة وقاسية قادمة على كوكب المريخ في ظل غياب الدعم المالي.
* وحتى لا تأتي هذه الأيام العصيبة ليت الإخوة في لجنة التسيير رحموا المريخ وأهل المريخ وأعلنوا عدم مواصلة المشوار ولو لدقيقة واحدة.
* أما بعض أهل المريخ ممن يريدون مخاطبة الوزير للتمديد للجنة فنقول لهم رفقاً بالمريخ الكيان الكبير من الضياع والبهدلة فلا يعقل أن يطالب أحد بالتمديد للجنة لا تملك ما تُسير به أمورها الإدارية ولو ليوم واحد.
* أطلبوا التمديد مقابل الدعم.. سنصفق لكم بقوة.

توقيعات متفرقة
* وضح بصورة قاطعة أن من بين أعضاء لجنة التسيير من إستهواه المنصب ولذلك لن نحلم بالتنازل وتقديم مصلحة المريخ على المصلحة الخاصة.
* والإستمتاع بالمناصب ليس حكرًا على بعض أعضاء التسيير فحتى المجالس السابقة من بينها من أعجبه المنصب وتشبث وتمسك به بقوة رغم فقدان القدرة على العطاء الإداري وهذه من مسببات الضمور الإداري لمجالس الأحمر المختلفة.
* نصيحتنا لمن تمسكوا بالمناصب على حساب مصلحة المريخ أن يؤثروا على أنفسهم ولو قليلاً لأجل المريخ حتى يحفظ التاريخ لهم المواقف.
* مللنا الكتابة عن تدهور الحال الإداري بسبب المال حتى ظن البعض أننا نستهدفه ونخشى على المريخ من الضياع ونكرر نصحنا ومناشدتنا لبعض المتمسكين بالبقاء في لجنة التسيير أننا نريد ذهابهم بكرامتهم بدلاً من الرحيل المُر.
* وزارة الشباب والرياضة الولائية ستصدر قرار التمديد للجنة التسيير بأسرع ما يكون حتى تطوي ملف المريخ في هذه المرحلة تقريباً.
* كنا نتوقع من المطالبين بالتمديد للجنة أن يطالبوا بدعمها أولاً ويمارسوا ضغوطاً على الوزارة وأمانة الرياضة بالمؤتمر الوطني المتسببان في حالة البلبلة والفوضى التي تضرب ديار المريخ حالياً.
* نخشى أن يأتي يوم لا يجد فيه المريخ وجيعاً يخاف عليه من التراجع والتدهور وبما نراه من تباعد إداري وأفكار غريبة نرى أن هذا اليوم قريب جداً.
* جلوس أهل المريخ مع الوزير يجب أن يكون لأجل إصلاح الحال لا للتمديد بلا ضمانات مالية وغير ذلك فالضرر واقع.
* لو ساعدت الوزارة وأمانة الرياضة بالمؤتمر الوطني على توفير الدعم الرسمي للجنة التسيير فسنكون أول المطالبين بإستمرارها ودعمها بقوة حتى تكمل دورتها ولكن بهذا الحال المائل يبقى الدعم الإعلامي صعباً بل قاسياً.
* من يطالبون بالتمديد للجنة أين كانوا والوزير وأمانة الرياضة تعين لجنة تسيير بطريقة غريبة قمة في العشوائية وبلا مال.
* تقدمنا بسؤال من قبل مطالبين بمعرفة ما يقدمه آدم سوداكال للمريخ من مال.. هل هو تبرع أم ديون؟
* وحتى اللحظة لم يتكرم أحد من أعضاء اللجنة بالرد وبالتأكيد هم الوحيدون الذين يمتلكون الإجابة على هذا السؤال.
* ليس عيباً أو أمراً مخجلاً أن يكون ما يقدمه سوداكال من مال ديون فهناك عدد من الدائنين للمريخ ولكن الشفافية مطلوبة حتى لا يتاجر البعض بالمريخ بهدف الوصول لمصالح وأهداف ذاتية.
* وبمناسبة سوداكال لاحظنا من خلال طريقة تقديمه للمال للمريخ كأنه يركز على الظهور الإعلامي أكثر من تقديم الخدمة للكيان وحتى إن كانت هذه رغبته فليست عيباً ولكن مآخذنا في إعلانه تقديم المال أكثر من مرة وبعدها نتفاجأ بالعكس.
* أفيدونا أيها الإخوة في لجنة التسيير بخصوص أموال سوداكال.. هل هي تبرعات أم ديون؟
* وأخيراً نتساءل: إنتصف يناير يا ونسي.. فمتى يتدفق المال على المريخ؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻳﺨﻮﺿﻬﺎ ﺑﺸﻌﺎﺭ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﺭﻋﺎﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻕ

ﺗﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﺯﻳﺎﺀ ﺧﺎﺻﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮﻩ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺣﻪ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻗﻄﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻱ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ١٩ﻳﻨﺎﻳﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﻧﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﺍﻻﺻﻔﺮ ﻭﻋﻠﻴﻬﻤﺎ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻋﻰ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻣﻲ ﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .
ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺳﺘﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﻣﻠﻔﺎ ﺧﺎﺻﺎ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﻪ ﻭﺳﺘﻘﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺼﻒ ﻋﺼﺮﺍ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻛﺎﺩﻣﻴﺔ ﺍﺳﺒﺎﻳﺮ .
*

----------

